# Prostatakrebs > Erste Hilfe/ Erster Rat >  43 Jahre - und schon Prostatakrebs?

## lumberjack

Hallo,

ich war vor einem halben Jahr zur Vorsorge beim Urologen, mehrere Fälle von Krebs in meinem privaten und beruflichen Umfeld hatten mich dazu bewogen.

Die Untersuchung (incl. TRUS) ergab keine Auffälligkeit. Die Prostata hatte ein Volumen von 50 ml. Alle Laborwerte super, außer das PSA. Der Wert lag bei 8,8 ng/ml. Bei der Auswertung kamen wir zu dem Ergebnis, dass der Wert wahrscheinlich durch regelmäßiges Fahrradfahren und sexuelle Aktivität erhöht war. Ich hatte mich bis zum Vortag der Blutentnahme nicht an die Belehrung zur Enthaltsamkeit gehalten. Wir haben 4 Wochen später eine weitere Messung vorgenommen, der Wert lag dann nur noch bei 8,3 ng/ml. Ein weiterer Kontrolltermin wurde in einem halben Jahr festgelegt. Die aktuelle Kontrolle ergab nun einen PSA von 12,7 und der Arzt rät zur Biopsie.

Ich lese schon seit längerem in diesem Forum mit und habe mehrere Themen mitverfolgt. Bei allen anderen Fällen gibt es jedoch Unterschiede zu meiner Situation (PSA, Alter usw.)

Ich bin dankbar für Tips zur weiteren Vorgehensweise.


Jack

----------


## skipper

Hallo Jack,
wurde schon auf eine bakterielle, a-bakterielle Prostatitis untersucht ? Mit einer speziellen Urinuntersuchung ( 3 Gläser Methode) , Blutuntersuchung (Entzündungsmarker ) und Ejakulatsuntersuchung  solltest du das zuerst checken.
Wenn sich hierbei nichts finden lässt wäre eine Biopsie bei einem qualifizierten Urologen / Klinik unter der entsprechenden Antibiotikaprophylaxe angezeigt. Alles ist möglich - bei deiner PSA Entwicklung solltest du zeitnah handeln.
Gruß Skipper

----------


## helmut.a.g.

@lumberjack:

Hallo Jack,

Ich schließe ich mich der Aussage von "skipper" (#2) an. Allerdings ist es Fakt, dass bei einem Prostatavolumen von 50 ml der "gutartige" PSA-Anteil bei einer BPH, ca. 3,35 ng/ml (50 x 0,067) ausmacht.
Hilfreich wäre zudem auch das freie, ungebunde, PSA bestimmen zu lassen. Du erwähnst, dass Dein aktueller PSA-Wert bei 12,7 ng/ml liegt. Wann (Datum) wurde dieser Wert, d.h. auch die anderen Werte, gemessen ?
Aus den Verdopplungszeiten (PSA-VZ), Anstiegsgeschwindigkeit über die Zeit, lässt sich zudem eine weitere Prognose ableiten.
Bei Deinen PSA-Messangaben (vor einem halben Jahr = 8,8, aktuell 12,7 ng/ml.) liegt eine PSA-VZ von ca. 13 Monaten vor, welche in der Tat abklärungsbedürftig ist.

Gruß Helmut

----------


## Hartmut S

> skipper: . . . . und *Ejakulatsuntersuchung* solltest du das zuerst checken.


Wofür das denn?

Gruss
Hartmut

----------


## helmut.a.g.

@HartmutS:

Hallo Unsterblicher,

die Erreger der bakteriellen Prostatatitis lassen sich sowohl im Urin als auch im Sperma nachweisen.

LG, Helmut

----------


## Hartmut S

Hallo Sterblicher,

Dank, hatte ich bereits gegooglet.
Sperma tut aber nicht nötig.

Lieben Gruss
der Tutzug
Hartmut

----------


## helmut.a.g.

> Sperma tut aber nicht nötig.


Also Unsterblicher, dass sieht A......allerdings anders.

LG, Helmut

----------


## Reinhold2

Jetzt wird hier seit über einem halben Jahr herumgeraten und die Glaskugel befragt. Mein Urologe, ein etwas rauhbeiniger Typ, hätte mich schon längst mir Fußtritten zur Biopsie getrieben! Und wenn ich ihm mit einer Forderung nach irgendwelchen Sperma-Untersuchungen gekommen wäre, hätte ich mir vielleicht eine Ohrfeige eingehandelt.

----------


## skipper

Hi Reinhold2,
jeder wie er`s braucht und will - wenn du gerne den devoten Part gibst.
Aber du hast recht- schon nach der 1. PSA Messung hätte die Untersuchung auf Prostatis erfolgen sollen - wenn dabei nichts gefunden wird zeitnahe Biopsie.
Gruß Skipper

----------


## LowRoad

Sagt mal, wie wollen wir denn die PCA Sterblichkeit senken, wenn wir bei Männern, die mit dem Wunsch zur PSA gestützten Früherkennung erscheinen, bei einem PSA Wert von 12.7ng/ml, und einer Verdopplungszeit von <1Jahr, nicht zur Biopsie raten? Vergesst mal diesen ganzen Radfahren und Sex erhöht den PSA Wert Mythos, das ist, wenn nicht unmittelbar davor erfolgt, zu vernachlässigen.




> Cycling causes an average 9.5% increase in tPSA, in healthy male cyclists >=50 years old, when measured within 5 minutes post cycling.... Based on the research published to date, the authors suggest a 2448 hour period of abstinence from cycling and ejaculation before a PSA test, to avoid spurious results.


Aus dem im Labor vorhandenem Serum könnte man vielleicht noch das fPSA ermitteln, aber grundsätzlich MUSS eine Biopsie (unter Antibiotikaschutz) angeboten werden! Wenn der Urologe in seinem TRUS nichts sieht, sollte man sich eine Klinik suchen,die auf US Bildgebung bei Biopsie spezialisiert ist, wie z.B. dem C-TRUS-ANNA Verfahren.

----------


## Hartmut S

Ja Reinhold,
auf die Ohrfeige kannst du verzichten, *denke ich* *g*

Helmut, wir klären es über eMail ab *g*

Gruss
Hartmut

----------


## helmut.a.g.

> Jetzt wird hier seit über einem halben Jahr herumgeraten und die Glaskugel befragt. Mein Urologe, ein etwas rauhbeiniger Typ, hätte mich schon längst mir Fußtritten zur Biopsie getrieben! Und wenn ich ihm mit einer Forderung nach irgendwelchen Sperma-Untersuchungen gekommen wäre, hätte ich mir vielleicht eine Ohrfeige eingehandelt.


Also Reinhold2,

hier wird erstens nicht seit einem halben Jahr herum geraten, Threaderöffnung war gestern, 03.03.14, und mit Glaskugelbefragerei hat eine adäquate Vorab-Diagnostik nichts zu tun. Weiterhin ist es oftmals hilfreich, die Eingangsfrage des Treaderöffners, Ratsuchenden, zu lesen.
Außerdem dürfte Dir entgangen sein, dass dieses Forum für ein kritisches Hinterfragen "rund um das PCa" eingerichtet wurde. Das Leitmotiv, das Anliegen, sowie der Apell an den PCa-Betroffenen, von dem Gründer dieses Forums Uwe Peters ist zudem lesenswert.

Gut dagegen finde ich das Du einen Urologen gefunden hast, welcher Dich im sinnbildlichen Sinne, mit "Fußtritten, Ohrfeigen" und sonstigen Züchtigungsmethoden zur Räson bringen konnte, um aus Dir doch noch einen unmündigen Patienten zu machen.

Gruß Helmut

----------


## Hartmut S

> Sagt mal, wie wollen wir denn die PCA Sterblichkeit senken, wenn wir bei Männern, die mit dem Wunsch zur PSA gestützten Früherkennung erscheinen, bei einem PSA Wert von 12.7ng/ml, und einer Verdopplungszeit von <1Jahr, nicht zur Biopsie raten?


Das hast du gut rübergebracht!
Tja, Low..dingsbums, ich wollt, ich hätte von dieser Materie /Problematik ein wenig früher erfahren.

----------


## Hvielemi

Hallo Lumberjack

Nun melde ich mich auch noch, um zur Vielfalt der Meinungen beizutragen:




> Die Prostata hatte ein Volumen von 50 ml.


Das ist für Dein Alter gross. Du hast also, wie Helmut schon andeutete, auch 
eine Benigne Prostatahyperplasie (BPH), ein gutmütiges Prostatawachstum.
Dieses sezerniert in einem gewissen Masse PSA, das Helmut mit 3.3ng/ml
geschätzt hat. Weil die Prostata stets weiterwächst, nehmen wir mal für den
Zeitpunkt der dritten PSA-Messung 3.5 an.





> Alle Laborwerte super, außer das PSA. Der Wert lag bei *8,8 ng/ml*. 
> ...wahrscheinlich durch regelmäßiges Fahrradfahren und sexuelle Aktivität erhöht.
> *4 Wochen später* eine weitere Messung ... *8,3 ng/ml*. 
> *in einem halben Jahr* .... PSA von *12,7* 
> und der Arzt rät zur Biopsie.


Die allererste Messung verwerfen wir, weil die von deiner Vorliebe für Fahrrad- 
und Bettsport verfälscht worden sei. (Ein erhöhter Wert vor einem tieferen ist 
jedenfalls irrelevant für die Frage nach Krebs, denn Krebs kennt nur Wachstum.
Für den Rückgang ist also sicher etwas anderes verantwortlich, bezüglich des
Wachstums besteht über die Ursache noch keine Sicherheit.)

Bleiben zwei Werte im Abstand von einem halben Jahr, die zur korrekten
Betrachtung noch um den geschätzten PSA-Anteil der BPH zu reduzieren sind.

2. Messung:   8.3 - 3.3 =  5ng/ml
2. Messung:  12.7 - 3.5 =  9.2mg/ml
(Guck dazu auch Was ist PSA-Alert?)

Das ist ein beträchtliches Wachstum des PSA, nahezu eine Verdoppelung
in einem halben Jahr. Ob das vielleicht von einer Prostataentzündung komme,
könnte man baldmöglichst mit einem entsprechenden Urintest untersuchen.
Wäre dann der Verdacht auf eine bakterielle Entzündung bestätigt, könnte 
man versuchen, diese mit einem geeigneten Antibiotikum zu behandeln.
Dabei müsste der PSA-Wert aber innert Wochenfrist deutlich unter die 8.3 
von vor einem halben Jahr sinken, um den Verdacht auf einen Prostatakrebs 
als Hauptquelle der erhöhten und rasch steigende PSA-Werte derart zu entkräften,
dass man auf eine Biopsie verzichten möchte.

Zur Biopsie selbst gebe ich Dir keinen Rat, ausser mal hier im Forum 
nachzulesen, bevor Du Dich auf die Liege das Urologen begibst. 
Du soltest einfach wissen, was Dich erwartet, und was es für Möglichkeiten gibt, 
z.B. ob das in Lokalanästhesie oder in einer leichten Narkose durchgeführt werde, 
und mit welchen bildgebenden Hilfsmitteln, um allenfalls die Trefferquote zu erhöhen.




> Bei allen anderen Fällen gibt es jedoch Unterschiede zu meiner Situation (PSA, Alter usw.)


Ja, Prostatskrankheiten sind eine sehr facettenreiche Angelegenheit.
Etwa 500 systematisch geordnete Fälle findest Du auf myprostate.eu, aber
auch dort wirst Du keinen "Zwilling" finden, der Dir den Weg vorzeichnet.

Nur Eines ist sicher: Die Sache aussitzen bringt nichts.
Nachdem Du Kenntnis hast von dem erhöhten PSA-Wert und dessen
Wachstum, solltest Du der Sache jedenfalls auf den Grund gehen.


Carpe diem! ... oder wäre angesichts Deines Nicks "Gut Holz" passender?
Hvielemi / Puistola

----------


## helmut.a.g.

> Ja, Prostatskrankheiten sind eine sehr facettenreiche Angelegenheit.


In der Tat ist dem so und mit 43 Jahren an PCa zu erkranken ist zudem sehr selten, sowie an einer BPH.
Was in diesem Alter allerdings nicht auszuschließen ist und am ehesten zutreffen könnte, "Glaskugelleserei", ist die granulomatöse Prostatahypertrophie (zu bedenken, dass PV von 50 ml, tPSA von 12,7 ng/ml), welche ein PCa vortäuschen kann einhergehend mit all seinen Prognosemarker. Selbst bei einer DRUS, Palpation, ist diese Enität nicht von einem Tumor zu unterscheiden.

Ein PCa liegt erst dann vor, wenn es durch eine histologische Gewebeanalyse bestägtigt ist.

Gruß Helmut

----------


## buschreiter

Als selber Betroffener in jungen Jahren (ich war bei pathologisch gesichertem PCa gerade mal 41 Jahre alt!), kann ich auch nur den Hinweis geben, die Sache nicht auszusitzen. Mein PSA wurde erstmals festgestellt mit 5,1 und nahm dann innerhalb der nächsten 3 Monate auf 3,4 ab. Vor allen Dingen der Wert für das freie PSA veranlasste meinen Uro dazu, weiter Blut abzuzapfen. Der Wert stieg und fiel, wie es ihm beliebte, einzig das freie PSA wies auf möglichen PCa hin. Weitere Messungen machen also definitiv Sinn, allerdings hatte ich im Regelfall nur einen Zeitraum von 2-3 Monaten zwischen den einzelnen Messungen. 
Für die weitere Entwicklung s.u. (Myprostate.eu)...

----------


## lumberjack

@all

Danke für die vielen hilfreichen Hinweise! Das bestätigt mir, was ich in den letzten Monaten im KISP und auf myprostate gelesen habe.
Leider fehlt mir im Moment die Zeit auf alle einzelnen Ratschläge einzugehen bzw. Einzelheiten zu hinterfragen.

@helmut:
"Ein PCa liegt erst dann vor, wenn es durch eine histologische Gewebeanalyse bestägtigt ist."
Das sehe ich genau so.

Nur soviel:
Eine Prostatitis kann ausgeschlossen werden und ich werde so schnell wie möglich die Biopsie durchführen lassen und den Befund abwarten.


Jack

----------


## LowRoad

Holzmichel,
Stay Strong!

----------


## buschreiter

Da kann ich nur alles erdenklich Gute wünschen. Kopf hoch...

----------


## winu1958

eine Biopsie ist keine grosse Sache und meiner Meinung nach ein "einfacher  Weg" um zu sehen was los ist.

----------


## Hvielemi

> Ein PCa liegt erst dann vor, wenn es durch eine histologische Gewebeanalyse bestägtigt ist.


Lieber Helmut
Ich habe - auch aufgrund eines früheren Hinweises von Dir - in meiner 
"Glaskugelleserei" sehr sorgfältig vermieden, eine Vorverurteilung von 
Lumberjack zu einem PCa zu vermeiden.

Dein oben zitierter Satz will mir aber nicht ganz behagen. 
Mein Grossvater litt furchtbar an einem Lungenkrebs und erhielt die 
Diagnose Prostatakrebs wohl erst in den letzten Tagen. Damals gab
es kein PSA, keine Biopsie, keine brauchbare bildgebende Diagnostik.
Trotzdem lag während der ganzen Agonie und wohl schon viele Jahre 
zuvor ein Prostatakrebs vor, der später in die Lunge metastasiert hatte.

Richtig müsste das heissen:

_"Eine sichere PCa-Diagnose liegt erst dann vor, 
wenn sie durch eine histologische Gewebeanalyse bestätigt ist"_

Deinen in diesem Satz liegenden Apell, bei Neuankömmlingen hier im Forum 
nicht voreilig von PCA zu sprechen, hab ich aber schon verstanden.





> Eine Prostatitis kann ausgeschlossen werden, 
> und ich werde so schnell wie möglich die Biopsie durchführen lassen 
> und den Befund abwarten.


Lieber Jack

Nachdem also die Prostatitis nicht mehr in Frage kommt,
ist es gut, dass Du dich der Sache rasch stellst.
Berichte uns bitte von dem Befund, für den ich Dir
das möglichst Günstigste wünsche.

Carpe diem!
Hvielemi / Konrad

----------


## helmut.a.g.

> Richtig müsste das heissen:
> 
> _"Eine sichere PCa-Diagnose liegt erst dann vor, 
> wenn sie durch eine histologische Gewebeanalyse bestätigt ist"_


Lieber Konrad,

ich mußte doch darüber etwas schmunzeln. Gleichzeitg überlegte ich mir aber, ob ich darauf antworten solle.
Eine *"Bestätigung, bestätigt""* in welcher Form auch immer impliziert auch die theoretischen Konstrukte *"sicher, Sicherheit."*
Ich bin zwar kein Linguist, oder Germanist, und gebe von daher dies zur Richtigstellung an die zuvor genannten Fachverbände weiter.

Gruß Helmut

----------


## Hvielemi

> ich mußte doch darüber etwas schmunzeln.


Autsch!, wenigstens hat es Spass gemacht.

Ich geh mal davon aus, dass wir uns einig sind, dass ein PCa nicht erst dann
Realität ist, wenn es histologisch nachgewiesen ist. In den allermeisten
Fällen wird es aber richtig sein, vor einer Therapie auf eine sichere Diagnose
per histologischem Nachweis zu beharren. Es geht also um das 'Vorliegen'
der Diagnose, nicht des PCa. 

Hvielemi


PS:
Befunde der Prostata _'liegen_' nicht vor, sondern sie _'stehen'_ vor,
_liegen_ sie doch in der Vor_steher_-Drüse - oder ist das jetzt auch wieder falsch?  :L&auml;cheln:

----------


## tomblr

> Autsch!


Da fällt mir doch aus meiner Biografie ein: AUTSCH! Oh Prostata! http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wPIIwOcTUCU

Ja, es waren auch schöne Zeiten!

Tom

----------


## helmut.a.g.

> PS:Befunde der Prostata _'liegen_' nicht vor, sondern sie _'stehen'_ vor,
> _liegen_ sie doch in der Vor_steher_-Drüse - oder ist das jetzt auch wieder falsch?


Ähm.... Konrad, jetzt überforderst Du mich aber-was eigentlich selten vorkommt.

Also ich versuche es mal damit, was meine Frau wohl darauf antworten würde wenn ich ihr diese Frage stelle.

_"Heli, dass ist mir eigentlich Wurst wer oder was da nun letztendlich "vorliegt oder vorsteht" in der Drüse , nur keine Befunde.
Obwohl, was das Vorstehen betrifft finde ich es schon Vorteilhaft wenn dies bei Dir so bliebe.
Welches Organ dafür nun letztendlich Verantwortlich ist- soweit ich informiert bin die Vorsteherdrüse, deshalb steht ER ja auch vor- ist mir eigentlich pups egal.
Aber um noch einmal auf das Liegen oder Stehen zurückzukommen Heli  solltest du mich eigentlich gut genug kennen, dass dies wiederum für mich pups-pipe egal ist, Hauptsache ER steht und liegt nicht vor. Nicht der Befund, du weßt schon was ich meine, gelle."
_
Ansonsten sind wir uns einig Konrad.

Gruß Helmut

----------


## JoScho

hallo lumberjack

schon um klarheit zu erlangen würde ich zur Biopsie raten.
ist wirklich nicht so tragisch wie oft beschrieben.
bei mir ohne Beteubung durchgeführt, zwar unangenehm aber auszuhalten. (mein letzter Zahnarzttermin war schlimmer)
Ich wünsche dir alles gute
Joachim

(selbst betroffen mit 46)

----------


## georgie

Hallo Jack,

auch mich hat es im Alter von 44 Jahren mit der Diagnose bzw. zunächst mit dem überhöhten PSA-Wert erwischt.
Selten heißt eben nicht ausgeschlossen.
Und um es kurz zu machen - Du kannst Dir hier hunderte von Posts durchlesen. An der Tatsache des überhöhten Wertes kommst du nicht vorbei.
Und nur eine Biopsie wird Fakten schaffen. 
Auch bei mir waren alle anderen Untersuchungen (Tasten, Ultraschall) ohne Befund.

Das ist jetzt eine offene Baustelle und die musst Du schon aus Eigeninteresse angehen.
"Too young to die" sag ich nur.

LG und alles Gute
georgie

----------


## dreispitz

> Und nur eine Biopsie wird Fakten schaffen.


Ich bin zwar erst kurz hier Gast, aber eine kleine Anmerkung von mir:
Eine Biopsie kann eine Diagnose liefern, muss aber nicht. Und wenn sie keine Diagnose liefert, dann ist man meist nicht schlauer als vorher.

Aber bitte nicht falsch verstehen, ich will keinesfalls von der Biopsie abraten, sondern ich will nur auf die Problematik hinweisen.

Alles Gute, Lumberjack.

----------


## lumberjack

Hallo,

danke für die Unterstützung. Ich nehme seit gestern Antibiotika und lasse die Biopsie noch heute durchführen. Das geht mir zwar jetzt alles etwas schnell aber sonst hätte ich noch etwa 2 Wochen warten müssen.

Wie lange wartet man auf das Ergebnis?


Jack

----------


## tomblr

> Eine Biopsie kann eine Diagnose liefern, muss aber nicht


Genau das muss man sich immer vor Augen halten! Die Biopsie schafft nur Fakten wenn die Daignose Krebs heißt! 

Auch wenn ich mich Gebetsmühlenartig wiederhole. Eine Biopsie ist eine ultima ratio Maßnahme. Dann wenn alle nicht invasive Diagnostik durchlaufen ist und *eindeutig* ein Verdacht auf ein Karzinom besteht. *Sie ist und bleibt lediglich ein "Beweissicherungsverfahren", das am besten mit zielgerichteten Maßnahmen wie ANNA, Elastographie oder MRT einhergeht!

*Auch kann ich nicht verstehen warum man in einem ernst zunehmenden Forum immer noch eine invasive Maßnahme verharmlost? Ich empfehle jedem sich mal einen septischen Patienten auf einer Intensivstation zu betrachten um dann vielleicht eine andere Meinung zu bekommen.

  Tom

(Sorry für meine drastischen Worte, aber wenn schon Ratschläge, dann sollten auch immer Vor- und Nachteile erwähnt werden, alles andere ist irreführend)

----------


## Hvielemi

> Ich nehme seit gestern Antibiotika und lasse die Biopsie noch heute durchführen.


Dann alles Gute, sowohl zum Verlauf der Biopsie, als auch zum Befund.

Ich hatte eine knappe Woche warten müssen bis zum nächsten
Termin beim Urologen, dem der Befund aber schon etwas
früher vorlag.

Carpe diem!
Hvielemi / Konrad


So, jetzt geh ich schneeschuwandern oberhalb 
dieser dicken Smogschicht, die das Land deckelt.

----------


## tomblr

> Das geht mir zwar jetzt alles etwas schnell


Ich hoffe nur dieses Forum hat dich nicht zu dieser Aktion bewegt! Wer den nächsten Schritt geht sollte von seinen Notwendigkeit überzeugt sein!

Alles Gute!

Tom

----------


## tomblr

Ergänzend noch einen Auszug der Heidelberger Prostata News (Ausgabe 6.2 Januar 2014):

Zitat Dr. Dill: 


> Doch die Standardverfahren zur Diagnose von Prostatakrebs sind oftmals überstürzt und alles andere als zuverlässig. Für den Urologen Dr. Thomas Dill ist klar: Die Mehrheit der klassischen Stanzbiopsien wird viel zu früh gemacht.


Das Ganze kann hier als PDF gelesen werden http://www.prostata-therapie.de/down....2_deutsch.pdf (Seite 2)

Bezogen auf das Thema Biopsien muss ein umdenken stattfinden, hoffentlich auch in diesem Forum.

Wünsche ein schönes Wochenende!

Tom

----------


## lumberjack

Überstürtzt?


Hallo Tom,

im Moment habe ich mehr Angst davor, ein halbes Jahr verloren zu haben und nun zu spät zu handeln.


Danke für die Wünsche zum Wochenende, aber so richtig entspannend wird es wohl nicht.


Jack

----------


## RalfDm

> Ergänzend noch einen Auszug der Heidelberger Prostata News (Ausgabe 6.2 Januar 2014):


Dies liest sich erstmal gut:



> Durch die exakte Diagnostik kann die eigentliche Krebstherapie gezielt auf die betroffenen Areale beschränkt werden. Tumorfreie Areale können dabei ausgespart bleiben. So wird weder durch Behandlung noch durch Diagnostik das Prostatagewebe unnötig verletzt und die Funktionen der Prostata können erhalten bleiben.


Das Dumme ist nur, dass mit _keinem_ derzeit verfügbaren bildgebenden Programm ein "tumorfreies Areal" mit hundertprozentiger Sicherheit identifiziert werden kann.

*Das Fehlen eines Beweises ist kein Beweis für das Fehlen.*

Kein Wort wird über die Kosten und den Selbstbehalt verloren. Solange eine MRT etwa 1.000,-  kostet, die von keiner GKV erstattet werden, ist das eher nichts für das Hauptklientel für diese Untersuchung, die Rentner. Ich halte das C-TRUS/ANNA-Verfahren immer noch für das mit dem besten Preis-Leistungs-Verhältnis.

Ralf

----------


## skipper

Hallo Tom,hallo lumberjack,
aktuell gibt es eine Studie die sich mit dem Thema randomisierte Biopsie und Elastographie unterstützte Biopsie auseinandersetzt: 
www.martini-klinik.de/aktuelles/prostatakarzinom-literatur/2014/januar/
Das Vorgehen von Lumberjack ist nicht überhastet, noch ist es zu früh, da nach Aussage Lumberjack eine Entzündung nicht in Frage kommt (#17) und eine Erklärung für den hohen PSA-Wert sowie dessen rascher Anstieg aussteht.
Leider gibt es kein anderes hinreichend beweisendes Verfahren. 
Viel Glück
Skipper

----------


## tomblr

Erst einmal ist positiv zu vermerken, dass in der Biopsiediagnostik Bewegung herrscht und dies aus zwingender Notwendigkeit. 

Welches bildgebende Verfahren sich letztendlich durchsetzen wird, bleibt abzuwarten. Es gibt vielversprechende Ansätze, ob ANNA, Elastographie oder MRT, die Biopsien zukünftig "targed" (also auf das Ziel gerichtet) erlauben. Derzeit sieht es so aus, dass die MRT Verfahren die besten Ergebnisse (Sensitivität) liefern werden. Sicher ist, wir werden auf Biopsien auch längerfristig nicht verzichten können. Nur dann eben nicht mehr ungezügelt und mit geringer Sensitivität, sondern wie bei allen Organen eben auch, im tumorverdächtigen Areal und gezielt.

Die Frage ist dann berechtigt ob diese Verfahren "massentauglich" sind und die Kostenträger dafür einstehen werden.

Unabhängig davon haben wir aber in Deutschland mittlerweile keine 2 Klassen, sondern eher schon eine 3 Klassen Medizin, nicht nur in der Zahnheilkunde sondern auch auf allen anderen Fachgebieten. Sei es in der Diagnostik oder dann in der Therapie, wer das nötige Geldpolster besitzt, dem erschließen sich Wege fernab aller Evidenz und das alles auf höchstem Niveau und mit hohem Erfolg. Gerade wegen dem demografischen Wandel wird sich daran längerfristig nichts ändern.

Tom

----------


## Schorschel

> ...Welches bildgebende Verfahren sich letztendlich durchsetzen wird, bleibt abzuwarten. Es gibt vielversprechende Ansätze, ob ANNA, Elastographie oder MRT, die Biopsien zukünftig "targed" (also auf das Ziel gerichtet) erlauben. Derzeit sieht es so aus, dass die MRT Verfahren die besten Ergebnisse (Sensitivität) liefern werden. Sicher ist, wir werden auf Biopsien auch längerfristig nicht verzichten können. Nur dann eben nicht mehr ungezügelt und mit geringer Sensitivität, sondern wie bei allen Organen eben auch, im tumorverdächtigen Areal und gezielt.
> Tom


Hallo Tom,

dank meiner eigenen Erfahrung bin ich ein Anhänger der elastographiegestützten Biopsie. Sie ist wohl auch deshhalb zu empfehlen, weil - angeblich im Unterschied zur MRT - die Biopsienadel unmittelbar am Schallkopf befestigt ist, was dann die höchtsmögliche Zielgenauigkeit in die berühmt-berüchtigten "verdächtigen Areale" sicherstellt. Aber in solchen Sachen bist Du weit bewanderter als ich.

Es muss übrigens "targeted" heißen...  :-))

Schorschel

----------


## tomblr

> Es muss übrigens "targeted" heißen...  :-))


Sorry, ich schreibe nicht mehr nach 0 Uhr um weitere Irrungen zu vermeiden! Vielleicht lag es aber auch am Glas Spätburgunder, reich an wertvollen Tanninen, natürlich aus der Pfalz...

Übrigens nächstes WE tolle Weinbergnacht in Bad Dürkheim mit Weinverkostung! http://www.weinbergnacht.de/ (ist doch keine Schleichwerbung, nur ein Ausflugtipp!)

Tom

----------


## lumberjack

43 Jahre - und schon Prostatakrebs?

Leider ja.

Nach der Biopsie (über die ich mich jetzt nicht näher äußern will) ist das nun Gewissheit.

Ich habe den path. Befund seit gestern, aber im Moment nicht zur Hand. In Erinnerung ist mir Folgendes geblieben:
Nachweis eines Adenokarzinoms, Miktoherd(?) in 1 von 10 Stanzen, GS 3+2.
Bei der Auswertung des Befundes versuchte mein Arzt mich zu beruhigen und verwies mehrfach darauf, das mir grundsätzlich alle Therapieoptionen offen stehen. Jedoch gefällt ihm die Konstellation nicht "irgendetwas stimmt da nicht"? Er meint damit die Kombination aus dem hohen PSA-Wert, der Tasache das absolut nichts zu ertasten ist, trotz moderner Ultraschalltechnik nichts zu sehen ist und dieser minimale Nachweis.
Nun habe ich Überweisungen zum CT, MRT und Röntgen. Außerdem werde ich so schnell wie möglich eine interdisziplinäre Sprechstunde in einem Prostatakarzinomzentrum aufsuchen.

Jack

----------


## tom.riemer

> 43 Jahre - und schon Prostatakrebs?
> 
> Jedoch gefällt ihm die Konstellation nicht "irgendetwas stimmt da nicht"? Er meint damit die Kombination aus dem hohen PSA-Wert, der Tasache das absolut nichts zu ertasten ist, trotz moderner Ultraschalltechnik nichts zu sehen ist und dieser minimale Nachweis.
> 
> 
> Jack


Hallo Jack,

das ist ja das Fatale,was einen gerne in Sicherheit wiegen lässt.
Ich hatte am Tag vor der OP einen PSA von 20 und weder im Ultraschall noch im MRT war was zu sehen.
Beschwerden null und zu tasten gab es auch nichts.
Bin froh, dass der Mist draussen ist.

Dir alles gute bei der Wahl des Krankenhauses/Arzt.

Tom

----------


## Hvielemi

> Dir alles gute bei der Wahl des Krankenhauses/Arzt.


Das, lieber Tom, ist jetzt doch etwas voreilig, auch wenn das
angesichts deiner prä- und postoperativen Befunde verständlich ist.

Lieber Jack
Dein Arzt hat insofern recht mit "irgendetwas stimmt da nicht", 
als Dein hoher PSA und der gefundene Microherd nicht zusammenpassen. 
Steht denn im Biopsiebericht nichts von einer Prostatitis?
Auch deine mit 50ml recht grosse Prostata erklärt nur etwa 2ng/ml.

Lass jetzt erst mal das MRT machen und aufgrund des Befundes
dann über die weitere Diagnostik entscheiden.
Mit 'CT' ist wohl ein PET/CT gemeint?

Carpe diem!
Hvielemi / Konrad

----------


## LudwigS

> Mit 'CT' ist wohl ein PET/CT gemeint?


Ich vermute mal ein "stinknormales" Abdomen-CT, das ausser Kosten keinen weiteren Beitrag leistet.

Gruß Ludwig

----------


## LowRoad

Das Angebot eines Becken CTs empfinde ich als grobe Ungezogenheit, bringt diese Diagnostik außer Strahlenbelastung höchstwahrscheinlich keinerlei therapierelevante Erkenntnisse. Das momentan beste und einzig erprobte Verfahren in diesem Setting ist ein "Multiparametric Magnetic Resonance Imaging (mp-MRI):




> The most significant predictor of a positive repeat biopsy result was provided by mp-MRI...


Mike führt dann selbst noch weiter aus:




> If this set of results can be confirmed in a second high-quality study, this would tend to suggest that mp-MRI has a very real diagnostic value  at least in the diagnosis of men with one negative systematic biopsy and persistent indications of risk for prostate cancer, and perhaps especially if combined with MRI/TRUS-guided fusion biopsy methods.

----------


## lumberjack

Hallo Tom,

das hätte ich auch nicht gedacht und bis zuletzt gehofft, dass irgendetwas anderes die Ursache ist.


Hallo Konrad,

in dem Bericht steht nichts von Prostatitis, ich kann noch einmal nachschauen. Drin steht auf jeden Fall "klar abgrenzbares Drüsengewebe..." usw. Auch die Nachbegutachtung eines 2 Pathologen (der gleichen Klinik) hat nichts weiter ergeben als eine scheinbar gesunde Prostata mit diesem wortwörtlich "Miktoherd" in einer Stanze.
CT oder PET/CT? Weiß ich jetzt nicht und schaue zu Hause noch einmal nach.

Danke auch an alle anderen für die Antworten und Ratschlage.

Jack



Gott, gib mir die Gelassenheit,
Dinge hinzunehmen, die ich nicht ändern kann, 
den Mut, Dinge zu ändern, die ich ändern kann, 
und die Weisheit, das eine vom anderen zu unterscheiden.

----------


## uwes2403

Moin,

ich vermute auch, dass das CT nur Geräteauslastung aber keine neuen Erkenntnisse bringt.

Zum vergleich: ich bin mit einem PSA von knapp 59 "gestartet"....da waren CT Abdomen und Knochenszinti ohne Befund...

Alles Gute

Uwe

----------


## skipper

Hallo Jack,
der Minibefund erklärt nicht den PSA-Wert von 8,8 und erinnert mich sehr an mein erstes Biopsieergebnis. ( Wobei Gleason 2 schon lange nicht mehr vergeben wird- seltsam )
Entweder gibt es doch noch eine Entzündung - oder die Areale ( oft multifokales Geschehen) wurden nicht getroffen. 
Also dranbleiben!
Gruß Skipper

----------


## tomblr

Hallo Jack,

dein Biopsieergebnis ist in der Tat außergewöhnlich. Es korreliert in keinster Weise mit dem PSA Wert und der Gleason von 5 (3+2?) wird diagnostisch eigentlich nicht mehr ausgegeben.

Ich würde jedenfalls die Biopsate zur Zweitbegutachtung weiterleiten.

Fakt ist du hast jetzt ein Ergebnis das Fragen hinterlässt aber auch kein zwingendes Handeln erfordert. Ein Mikroherd tragen  etliche Männer in sich die aber niemals behandlungswürdig wären. Ursachen für den hohen PSA Wert können auch andere Erkrankungen haben, z.B. Entzündungen oder aber auch die schwerer zu diagnostizierende Prostatopathie. Diese müssen auf jedem Fall ausgeschlossen werden (Differentialdiagnose).

Zusammenfassend denke ich, besteht kein Grund zu voreiligen Schlüssen. Weitere Diagnostik ist angesagt, hier wäre ein multiparametrisches MRT sicherlich hilfreich, ein einfaches(?) CT bringt wenig.

Sollte es dann bei der jetzigen Diagnose bleiben wären, meiner Meinung nach, außer ein Active Surveillance sonst keine weitere Maßnahmen erforderlich.

Tom

----------


## lumberjack

Hallo,

ich habe in den letzten Wochen mehr Zeit beim Arzt und in Kliniken zugebracht, als in meinem bisherigen Leben insgesamt...

Die  weitere Diagnostik hat zum Glück(!) keine neue Schreckensmeldung  gebracht. Es sind keine Metastasen erkennbar. Durchgeführt wurde nicht  das "normale" CT, sondern ein hochauflösender Scan. Eine erste  Auswertung gab es zu meiner Beruhigung schon nach ein paar Stunden.

So  wie es jetzt aussieht, habe ich den Nachweis eines kleinen Karzinoms,  keine Metastasen und einen hohen PSA-Wert. Wie ich jetzt weiter vorgehen  soll, ist mir jedoch noch nicht klar. Als nächstes steht ein Termin  beim Uro an, bei dem die Befunde noch einmal in aller Ruhe besprochen  werden sollen.


Jack



Gott, gib mir die Gelassenheit,
Dinge hinzunehmen, die ich nicht ändern kann, 
den Mut, Dinge zu ändern, die ich ändern kann, 
und die Weisheit, das eine vom anderen zu unterscheiden.

----------


## tomblr

Hi Jack,

nun, wo die Fakten auf dem Tisch liegen heißt es abwägen  und entscheiden. Hierzu solltest du dir Zeit lassen um eine  Entscheidung in nachhinein nicht zu bereuen. Auf jedem Fall wäre zur  Meinung deines behandelnden Urologen noch eine Zweit, wenn nicht sogar  auch Drittmeinung erforderlich. Gegebenenfalls sollte das Thema auch  noch einmal Differentialdiagnostisch angegangen werden um auf jedem Fall  eine Entzündung als Ursache des hohen PSA Wertes auszuschließen.

Nach  einer ausgeschöpften Diagnostik muss eine Strategie kommen. Hier wirst  du dich Fragen müssen welche Schwerpunkte dein zukünftiges Leben haben  sollen. Sollte es bei einem Low Risk geschehen bleiben muss heute keine  zwangsläufige Operation oder Bestrahlung die Folge sein. Die neuste  Strategie bedeudet abwarten und das Risiko immer wieder neu beurteilen,  zu Neudeutsch Active Surveillance. Ziel ist es eine derzeit bestehende  Lebensqualität zu erhalten und erst dann invasiv einzuschreiten wenn die  weiteren Risikobewertungen dies nicht mehr erlauben. Es stehen dann  noch immer alle weiteren Optionen offen. AS erfordert aber Nerven und  die psychische Möglichkeit Distanz zu der Erkrankung zu schaffen. 

Die  andere Seite ist dein junges Altes, welches ein frühzeitiges, invasives  Vorgehen eher verkraftet und bei gutem Verlauf nur mit kurzzeitigen  Einschränkungen der Lebensqualität einhergehen kann. Hierzu gibt dir  aber leider keiner eine Garantie. Das Entfernen der Prostata wird  psychisch gesehen, besonders bei gutem Verlauf, oftmals als  "Befreiungsschlag" empfunden. Es vermittelt Genugtung ein Problem aktiv  angegangen zu sein.

Zu letzt gibt es auch noch andere, zum Teil  experimentelle, bzw. in Studien befindliche Optionen, z.B. bei Low Risk  die fokale HIFU. Das Problem besteht i.d.R. aber an fehlenden  Langzeiterfahrungen.

Wie auch immer, es ist DEINE Entscheidung. 

Alles Gute!

Tom

----------


## Urologe

Auch ich bin der Meinung, das PSA, Prostatagröße und Biopsiebefund nicht zusammenpassen
und richtig ist auch, dass die die Diagnose Gleason 2 in der Biopsie NICHT GESTELLT werden kann.
Daher ist der Kenntnisstand des beurteilenden Pathologen zumindest zu hinterfragen.
Eine pathologische Zweitmeinung bei Mikroherden ist sehr problematisch, weil der Referenzpathologe
auf den Objektträger schaut und sagt - "nee, das muss 3 + 3 heissen". Da die Herde aber so klein
sind ist die Neuanfertigung und Neufärbung der Herdes praktisch nicht mehr möglich, weil bei Erstuntersuchung
aufgebraucht.

Man könnte hier aber einen Mittelweg zur active Surveillance gehen und zunächst ein halbes Jahr mit Finasterid behandeln,
die Prostata ist ja eh' zu groß. Ist es in der Tat ein Mikrobefund sollte sich die PSA bis dahin mindestens halbiert haben.
Wenn nicht, liegt an bisher nicht biopsierter Stelle möglicher Weise ein größerer oder agressiverer Herd. Und weil die
Prostata kleiner geworden ist könnte man den unter Umständen besser sehen.

----------


## lumberjack

> Eine pathologische Zweitmeinung bei Mikroherden ist sehr problematisch, weil der Referenzpathologe
> auf den Objektträger schaut und sagt - "nee, das muss 3 + 3 heissen". Da die Herde aber so klein
> sind ist die Neuanfertigung und Neufärbung der Herdes praktisch nicht mehr möglich, weil bei Erstuntersuchung
> aufgebraucht.


Danke für Ihre Einschätzung.

Das sind fast genau die gleichen Worte, wie von meinem Uro. Bei der Begutachtung wurde direkt ein zweiter Pathologe hinzugezogen, der auch nur einen Gleason von 3 festgestellt hat. Mich hat das "+2" (was ich schwarz auf weiß habe) lediglich ein wenig beruhigt.

Wie viel Zeit sollte ich nach der Biopsie vergehen lassen, um wieder einen realistischen PSA-Wert bestimmen zu können?


Jack

----------


## tomblr

> Wie viel Zeit sollte ich nach der Biopsie vergehen lassen, um wieder einen realistischen PSA-Wert bestimmen zu können?


Falls die Biopsie folgenlos blieb, also keine Entzündung nach sich zog, wäre ein realistischer PSA Wert nach frühstens 3 Monaten zu erwarten. Im Falle einer Entzündungsreaktion, erst nach deren Therapie.

Generell ist aber der Vorschlag von FS eine echte Alternative. Hier könnte man tatsächlich zwei Fliegen quasi mit einer Klappe schlagen. Erstens der Hyperplasie entgegenwirken und das Prostatvolumen reduzieren. Zweitens sollte dann der PSA einen Abwärtstrend erfahren. Sollte letzteres nicht der Fall sein wäre dann evtl. eine weitere Biopsie erforderlich. Diese könnte man dann noch durch Bildgebung unterstützen um eine höhere Aussagekraft zu erhalten.

Unabhänig davon sollte aber, solange eine Entzündung nicht 100% ausgeschlossen werden kann, immer noch die Diagnostik in Richtung Prostatitis erfolgen, der bakteriellen inkl. anaeroben Keimen und abakteriellen. Am besten über die Kulturbestimmung des Sperma oder mittels klassischer Dreigläserprobe und einem großen Blutbild mit Bestimmung aller entzündgsrelevanter Parameter.


Gruß

Tom

----------


## lumberjack

> Wenn nicht, liegt an bisher nicht biopsierter Stelle möglicher Weise ein größerer oder agressiverer Herd.



Hallo,

nach zwei weiteren Meinungen von Spezialisten wollen wir dass, was Urologe fs auch schon angesprochen hat, ausschließen. Allerdings -auf meinen Wunsch hin- nicht nach einem ¼ oder ½ Jahr sondern schnellstmöglich. Ich lasse deshalb eine weitere Biopsie durchführen, unter Vollnarkose.


Jack

----------


## tomblr

Hallo Jack,

dein Sicherheitsbedürfnis kann ich voll und ganz verstehen. Ohne weiter verunsichern zu wollen halt ich deine Entscheidung nur für sinnvoll wenn du eine Biopsie mit einem bildgebenden Verfahren kombinierst. Entweder im ANNA-C-TRUS Verfahren oder aufwendiger und teurer kombiniert mit einem mutliparametrischen MRT.

Selbst wenn du eine Sättigsungsbiopsie machen lässt ist die Trefferquote auch nicht wesentlich höher. Die Gefahr eben neben den vermuteten Herd zu stanzen groß. Danach bist du evtl. nur bedingt schlauer, hast aber unnötigerweise deiner Prostata Schaden zugefügt. Wenn ein aggresiver Herd gefunden werden soll bist du mit einem der oben genannten Verfahren sicherlich besser bedient.

Tom

----------


## lumberjack

Hallo Tom,

die ursprüngliche Biopsie wurde bereits mit Unterstützung von Ultraschall durchgeführt (ich wusste gar nicht, dass das auch ohne so etwas gemacht wird?). Die nun anstehende Sättigungsbiopsie wird ebenfalls mit Unterstützung von bildgebenden Verfahren durchgeführt. Was mich jedoch dazu bewegt, ist nicht die Menge der Proben (sollen etwa 20 werden)  und das bildgebende Verfahren, sondern die geplante Vorgehensweise und die Entnahmebereiche.

Jack

----------


## tomblr

Eine Biospie wird heute i.d.R. immer unter Ultraschall gemacht. Damit wird lediglich kontrolliert wo die Stanze zugeschlagen hat. 

http://www.anna-ctrus.de/ 

http://www.klinikum.uni-heidelberg.d....117448.0.html


Die oben genanten Verfahren machen potenzielle und mutmaßliche Karzinome sichtbar. Diese können dann gezielt angegangen werden. Die Stanzen reduzieren sich auf ein Minimum. Eine Sättigungsbiopsie ist eine Maßnahme die man früher gerne verwendete wenn man sich nicht mehr anders zu helfen wußte und sollte heute, nach meiner Meinung, eher in die Mottenkiste. Der Kolateralschaden ist einfach zu groß. 

Bitte entschuldige meine ehrliche Meinung, aber dafür ist das Forum halt da.

Tom

----------


## lumberjack

> Eine Sättigungsbiopsie ist eine Maßnahme die man früher gerne verwendete wenn man sich nicht mehr anders zu helfen wußte und sollte heute, nach meiner Meinung, eher in die Mottenkiste. Der Kolateralschaden ist einfach zu groß.



Nun habe ich deine ehrliche Meinung - und auf der anderen Seite stundenlange Gespräche mit erfahrenen Ärzten, die zur Sättigungsbiopsie raten!?
Meine Entscheidung zur Sättigungsbiopsie steht jedoch fest. Meine Überzeugung dazu hat jedoch lediglich eine Bleistiftskizze herbeigeführt.

Was meinst du übrigens mit Kolateralschaden?

Jack

----------


## tomblr

Nun, wer viel fragt bekommt auch viele Antworten. Diese können, müssen aber nicht gleich sein.

Die Entscheidung zur Sättigungsbiopsie ist sicherlich aus der Prostatagröße gewachsen. In keinster Weise möchte ich die Kompetenz deiner Ärzte in Zweifel stellen, weiß aber, auch aus eigener Erfahrung aus anderen Fachgebieten, dass diese gerne nach "Old School" arbeiten.

Kolateralschaden? Jede Biospie hinterlässt ihre Spuren mit den bekannten Risiken. Kein Organ lässt eine solche Tortur unbeantwortet. Wenn du dir der Risiken bewußt bist und dir eine Bleistiftskizze zur Überzeugung reicht ist ja alles klar. Medizin, also die Kunst zu heilen besteht viel aus Überzeugung. Ich komme leider aus einem Bereich der Medizin da hat keine Überzeugung mehr geholfen sondern eher Innovation.

Tom

Ergänzung: Kolateralschaden - Häufig lokale Entzündungen. Diese fördern widerum ein Karzinomgeschehen. Dann befindet man sich in der Biopsiefalle. Solange biopsiert bis ein "hausgemachtes" brauchbares Karzinom entdeckt wird. (auch wieder meine eigene Meinung, das Gegenteil wurde aber auch noch nicht bewiesen!)

----------


## tomblr

Damit keine Missverstädnisse aufkommen.

Ich stelle nicht deine Entscheidung zu einer Rebiopsie in Frage. Dies musst du mit dir alleine ausmachen. 

Ich denke lediglich, dass neue, bildunterstütze Verfahren und gezielte Biopsien einer Saturationsbiopsie mittlerweile überlegen sind. Die Dedektionsraten sind hoch und das Potential der zu entnehmenden Informationen (multiparametrisches MRT) riesig. Auch im Hinblick auf weitere Therapieoptionen. Für mich persönlich wären dies maßgebende Überlegungen einer sinnvollen Diagnostik.

Tom

----------


## W.Rellok

Hallo Tom,
Hallo Jack, 
ich würde Jack's Entscheidung stehen lassen und Tom's Erfahrungen mit dem Zitat aus Wikipedia abrunden:




> Unwort des Jahres[Bearbeiten]
> Kollateralschaden wurde zum Unwort des Jahres 1999[3][4] gewählt. Zur Begründung[4][5] nannte die Jury zwei Faktoren: zum einen habe die Übernahme der Medien dieses nur halb übersetzte[n][5] Wortes (vgl. Anglizismus) aus der NATO-Berichterstattung über Interventionen der NATO in Ex-Jugoslawien (Kosovo-Krieg[5]) durch die schwere Verständlichkeit eine imponierende Wirkung, die vom wahren Inhalt des Begriffes ablenke; zum zweiten verharmlose die Verwendung dieses Wortes (gerade wenn man es wörtlich übersetze) militärisch[e] Verbrechen[5] als unwichtige Nebensache.


In der Medizin hat das Wort  Kollateralschaden nichts verloren. Unter der Überschrift "Nil nocere" denken wir an den Nutzen, sind uns aber den unerwünschten Wirkungen bewußt (UEW).

Dir, lieber Jack wünsche ich, daß deine Ärzte all die von Tom leidvoll gemachten Erfahrungen kennen und im Vorfeld richtig handeln. Im Sinne des richtig verstandenen Qulitätsmanagement.

Winfried

----------


## tomblr

Hallo Winfried,

"primum non nocere" dem waren wir alle verpflichtet.

Leider ist mir der Glaube daran in der Vergangenheit abhanden gekommen, auch ein Grund warum ich den Job an den "Nagel" hängte. So manchem in der Medizin tätigen ist heute dieser Leitsatz nicht unbedingt mehr geläufig, leider.

Kolateralschaden (Begleitschaden), militärisch also der hinnehmbare Schaden an der Zivilbevölkerung bei kriegerischen Auseinandersetzungen, beschreibt für mich, im übertragenen Sinne, so mancher Irrsinn der in der Medizin betrieben wird. Auch dort werden bewußt Schäden in Kauf genommen wenn sie der Sache und Hauptsächlich dem Umsatz dienen (man denke an Contergan). 

Richtig gehandelt zu haben weiß man in der Regel immer erst hinterher. 

Tom

----------


## Hartmut S

Lieber Jack,

schaue dir bitte einmal das Profil von Tinka an.
http://forum.prostatakrebs-bps.de/member.php?1005-Tinka

Ein PCa mit 43 Jahren sollte nicht unterschätzt -, und ständig überwacht werden.
Das Biopsie Verfahren, welches Tom vorschlägt ist wohl das Bessere.
Vielleicht stimmt der Satz ja, schlafende Hunde soll man nicht wecken.
Regelmäßige PSA Messungen sollten Pflicht werden.

Gruss Hartmut

----------


## lumberjack

Lieber Hartmut,

danke für die Nachfrage. Inzwischen gibt es was Neues. Leider nichts Gutes: GS 7 (4+3) in 4 von 20(?) Stanzen nach der Rebiopsie. Ich habe die Information bisher nur telefonisch, die genau Besprechung des Befundes und zur weiteren Vorgehensweise steht noch aus. Das muss ich erst einmal verarbeiten. Aus der Hoffnung auf einen Haustierkrebs (mit dem ich vielleicht noch viele Jahre ungestört gelebt hätte), ist schlagartig ein Krebs mit mittlerem Risiko oder sogar Hochrisiko geworden, wenn ich das richtig verstehe?

Jack

----------


## Hartmut S

Hi Jack,

erst einmal tief Luft holen, und dann daraus das Positive sehen.
Nun, wo der PCa entdeckt wurde, kannst Du in Ruhe eine Entscheidung mit Deinem Urologen treffen, wie Ihr weiter vorgeht.
Noch schlimmer wäre es vielleicht gewesen, wenn man nichts bemerkt hätte, und eine Behandlung in ein paar Jahren sehr viel schwieriger sein würde, oder zu spät sein könnte.

Gruss
Hartmut

----------


## wowinke

Hallo Jack,
ich war bei der Diagnose (2004) 48 auch GS 7 4+3, der PSA alledings noch unter 10. Nach der RPE (1/2005)war der GS dann 6. Also so rum kann es dann auch gehen.Los geworden bin ich dass alldings nicht, es sind Reste verblieben die dann vor 2 Jahren bestrahlt wurden. Die nun fast 10 Jahre sind bei geringen Nebenwirkungen (immer kontinent, Erektion mit PDF5- hemmern immer, manchmal auch ohne möglich) ohne Einschränkungen im täglich Leben gut verlaufen.

ich hoffe das bleibt so.

Alles gute Gruß
Wolfgang

----------


## winfried45

Hallo Jack, 
bei mir wurde in 2008 kurz vor meinem 45. Geburtstag PCa diagnostiziert. PSA < 10 / Gleason 3+3. Die OP im März 2008 war in jeder Hinsicht erfolgreich. Innerhalb weniger Wochen war die Inkontinenz nahezu vollständig vergessen. Erektion auch nach wenigen Monaten ganz ohne Hilfsmittel wieder ohne Einschränkung. 
Die Entscheidung für die OP war die absolut richtige. 
Den Prostatakrebs bin ich vollständig los. Allerdings hat mein Urologe bei der letzten Kontrolle im Feb. 2014 per Zufall einen Tumor in der Blase festgestellt, der inzwischen auch erfolgreich entfernt wurde. Ich hoffe, dass das jetzt auch so bleibt. 

Ich wünsche dir alles Gute 
Winfried45

----------


## lumberjack

Hallo an Alle, die mich bisher unterstützt haben

nun hatte ich den Weg der Diagnose vorangetrieben und ein verwertbares Ergebnis für die Therapieentscheidung. Um es vorwegzunehmen: die ambulante Biopsie war nicht sehr angenehm, aber zu überstehen. Die Rebiopsie (unter leichter Vollnarkose) war hingegen schon direkt nach dem Aufwachen nicht spürbar. Ein zwischenzeitlich diskutierter „Kollateralschaden“ ist bei mir bisher nicht zu verzeichnen.
  Das Ergebnis der Rebiopsie deutet auf ein Karzinom hin, das sich flächig an der Prostataoberfläche (Richtung Blase/Bauchraum) ausbreitet. Ein (für mich) typischer Tumor ist nicht nach wie vor nicht erkennbar, lediglich ein etwas suspekter Bereich. Jetzt habe ich die Situation GS 7b T2b und muss mich für eine Therapie entscheiden bzw. tendiere ich deutlich zur offenen OP.

Jack

----------


## tomblr

Hallo Jack,




> Ein zwischenzeitlich diskutierter „Kollateralschaden“ ist bei mir bisher nicht zu verzeichnen.


Ein "Begleitschaden" wie Entzündung oder Sepsis ist ja auch nicht die Regel, sondern stellt eine ernst zunehmende Ausnahme da. Auch gibt es bisher keine Beweise, dass Biopsien einen harmlosen zu einem agressiven Krebs mutieren lassen. Es ist aber auch nicht das Gegenteil bewiesen. Daher ist jede Biopsie eine Abwägung zwischen Nutzen und Risiken!

Nun, für dich gesehen hast du ja jetzt den Nachweis eines positiven Befundes. Evtl. solltest du das flächig an der Prostataoberfläche noch etwas spezifizieren. Ich interpretiere daraus ein Karzinom das außerhalb der Prostatakapsel vorliegt, dem widerspricht allerdings der T2b Befund. 

Insgesamt ist aber ein Gleason 7b T2b kein suspekter Befund mehr sondern eher manifest und Bedarf einer Behandlung.

Tom

----------


## lumberjack

> Insgesamt ist aber ein Gleason 7b T2b kein suspekter Befund mehr sondern eher manifest und Bedarf einer Behandlung.
> 
> Tom



... mit suspekt ist lediglich das durch bildgebende Verfahren Sichtbare gemeint.

Der Befund wiederum ist erschreckend eindeutig. Mir ist inzwischen auch klar, dass die tatsächliche Situation auch schlechter als die bisherige Diagnose sein kann.

Derzeit beschäftigt mich die Entscheidung zur Therapie und je mehr ich mich damit beschäftige, um so schlechter wird mir dabei.


Jack

----------


## tomblr

Hi Jack,

deine Reaktion kann man gut verstehen. Es nützt allerdings jetzt nichts den Kopf in den Sand zu stecken. Konstruktiv das Problem angehen ist jetzt gefragt. 

Es wird jetzt nach der Rebiopsie und dem Befund weitere Diagnostik folgen. Wenn du alle Fakten auf dem Tisch hast wird es evtl. mehrere Optionen geben das Thema anzugehen. Nützlich ist immer eine Zweitmeinung. Danach solltest du dich erst auf einen Weg festlegen. Bis dahin hast du auch die Möglichkeit dich mit der Erkrankung auseinander zu setzen. 

Tom

----------


## W.Rellok

Hallo Jack,



> Ein zwischenzeitlich diskutierter Kollateralschaden ist bei mir bisher nicht zu verzeichnen.


Erstmal, ich wünsche Dir eine normale postoperative Zeit nach der Biopsie.

Und nun zu Toms Anliegen, die nicht erwünschten Folgewirkungen. Wesentlich ist nach einer Biopsie die Möglichkeit einer Sepsis (Blutvergiftung).

Daher gilt es streng zu achten auf Vorzeichen:
Körpertemperatur > 38 °C oder < 36 °C
Tachykardie: Herzfrequenz > 90/min
Tachypnoe: Atemfrequenz > 20/min oder Hyperventilation (PaCO2 < 4,3 kPa bzw. 33 mmHg)

Für die ärztliche Diagnostik gilt:

Leukozytose (> 12.000 weiße Blutkörperchen/mm3) oder Leukopenie (< 4.000/mm3) oder > 10 % unreife neutrophile Granulozyten im Differentialblutbild

Ich zitiere aus den Hinweisen des Berufsverbandes der Internisten:




> http://www.internisten-im-netz.de/de...ergiftung.html
> Eine Sepsis ist die schwerste Verlaufsform einer Infektion. Sie entwickelt sich während schwerer Erkrankungen, nach Verletzungen oder großen Operationen. Ausgehend von einem örtlich begrenzten Krankheitsherd breitet sich die Entzündung bei einer Sepsis im ganzen Körper aus. Es kommt zu einer fatalen Kettenreaktion mit hohem Tempo: Der Kreislauf kollabiert und viele Organe zeigen schwere Funktionsstörungen. Nieren, Lunge, Leber und Herz können schließlich komplett versagen. Pro Jahr entwickeln rund 200.000 Patienten in Deutschland eine Sepsis, ein Drittel stirbt an den Folgen der außer Kontrolle geratenen Infektion. In Deutschland ist sie die 3.-häufigste Todesursache, auf den Intensivstationen sogar die häufigste.


Ich bin gespannt auf die Diskussion deiner Ergebnisse.

Winfried

----------


## lumberjack

Hallo Tom,

  um es vorweg zu nehmen: weitere Diagnostik wird nicht erfolgen. Ich kenne ehrlich gesagt auch keine, die für Patienten wirklich Sinn machen würde?
  Der nächste Schritt ist die Entscheidung zur Therapie – und damit habe ich mehrere Probleme.

  „An Prostatakrebs stirbt man nicht, sondern mit ihm“

  habe ich in den letzten Wochen immer mal gelesen. Mit gerade mal 43 Jahren fehlen mir da etwa 20 – 30 Jahre, um das zu glauben. Deshalb will ich jetzt nicht überstürzt handeln, aber auch nicht noch mehr wertvolle Zeit vergehen lassen. Nach Gesprächen mit 2 Fachärzten und unabhängig davon mit Ärzten in einer Uro-Klinik und einem PK-Zentrum, sehe ich für mich noch eine Chance zur kurativen Behandlung.
  Für mich ausschließen werde ich:

  Active Surveillance
  weil ich glaube, Zeit für eine kurative Therapie zu verlieren und weil ich nicht die Nerven dafür habe

  externe Bestrahlung
  weil bei Misserfolg keine weitere Option zur Verfügung steht

  Seeds
  PSA-Wert zu hoch, ansonsten wie bei externer Bestrahlung

  Was dann noch übrig bleibt, weiß wohl jeder Betroffene selbst…


  Jack

----------


## lumberjack

Hallo Winfried,

danke für die fundierten Informationen! Bei mir gab es keinerlei Komplikationen (die 2. Biopsie war schon letzte Woche).




Jack

----------


## rembert

Hallo Jack,
hatte ähnliche Voraussetzungen wie du und habe mich dann mit 43 Jahren auch für die offene OP entschieden. 
Leider nimmt einem niemand diese Entscheidung ab und ich weiss nicht ob es Segen oder Fluch ist, dass man
mehrere Behandlungsoptionen hat....
Sieh einfach zu, dass du einen Arzt findest dem du vertraust und der Erfahrung hat und  dann steh zu deiner getroffenen Entscheidung.
Drücke dir die Daumen 
Gruss 
Rembert

----------


## lumberjack

Hallo Rembert,

erst einmal danke für das Daumendrücken, dass werde ich wohl noch brauchen. Was die Ärzte betrifft, bin ich bisher ausschließlich positiv überrascht. Durch ausführliche Aufklärung und genügend Zeit für mich hat sich -nach anfänglicher Skepsis- da schon  Vertrauen gebildet. Aber wie du schon schreibst: die endgültige Entscheidung nimmt mir niemand ab. Wenn ich jedoch später zu meiner Entscheidung stehen will, ist das auch gut so.


Jack

----------


## juni1970

Hallo Jack, es haben sich ja schon mehrere aehnlich junge Leidensgenossen gemeldet, bin also nur noch einer. Erster erhoehter PSA Wert mit 39, Operation (offene) mit 40. Es ist ein langer Leidensweg bis die Nebenwirkungen abklingen, aber in unserem Alter macht alles Andere wenig Sinn. Im jungen Alter waechst der Tumor schneller und wir haben noch mehr vor uns als ein 60 jaehriger der 20 Jahre Vorsprung hat. Leider haben wir sexuell eigentlich auch noch einiges vor was uns verwehrt bleiben koennte. Ich bin in regelmaessigem Kontakt mit einem Mitt-60 jaehrigen der viel davon schwaermte dass mit 50 sexuell extrem viel los war. Das will man nicht auf's Spiel setzen....
Schau Dir gerne meinen Bericht auf myprostate.eu an, mein Leidensweg war sehr lang, aber nach gut 3 Jahren geht es mir ausgezeichnet, strotze vor Kraft und bin wieder voll potent ohne irgendwelche Mittel mit der einzigen Einschraenkung dass es bis zur Erektion etwa 30-40 Sekunden dauert statt fruehr 5 Sekunden. Dafuer dass der PSA konstant bei praktisch Null liegt und ich mir riesige Scherereien erspart habe ist das ein wirklich kleiner Preis.

 Vielleicht haette man statt offener OP noch DaVinci erwaegen koennen. Ich hatte offen gewaehlt weil der Operateur zu dem ich schliesslich Vertrauen schoepfte damit mehr Erfahrung hatte - und auf Erfahrung des Operateurs kommt es bei dem Erhalt der Nerven ganz extrem kritisch an! Bei DaVinci koennte das aber noch besser gehen weil der Operateur am Bildschirm ein 10 mal groesseres Operationsgebiet vor Augen hat waehrend die winzigen Werkzeuge mit hoechster Genauigkeit gesteuert werden. Aber auch da solltest Du darauf achten dass der Operateur mehrere 100 OP bereits gemacht hat. Mein Operateur hatte 1200 OPs!

Es ist aber wohl sicherlich wahr was schon gesagt wurde, dass jeder Fall irgendwo anders liegt und Du Deine Entscheidung fuer Dich gut abwaegen solltest um hinterher, egal wie es ausgeht, dazu stehen zu koennen.

Viel Glueck!
Jan

----------


## lumberjack

Hallo Jan,




> Im jungen Alter waechst der Tumor  schneller und wir haben noch mehr vor uns als ein 60 jaehriger der 20  Jahre Vorsprung hat. Leider haben wir sexuell eigentlich auch noch  einiges vor was uns verwehrt bleiben koennte. Ich bin in regelmaessigem  Kontakt mit einem Mitt-60 jaehrigen der viel davon schwaermte dass mit  50 sexuell extrem viel los war. Das will man nicht auf's Spiel  setzen....



  das ist das eine, was mich im Moment sehr bedrückt. Ich habe eine Partnerin, die noch ein paar Jahre jünger ist als ich. Sexualität ist ein sehr zentrales Thema und muss spontan funktionieren. Dass ich als Mann nach einer OP noch zum Orgasmus fähig sein soll, kann ich mir fast nicht vorstellen. Wie ich dann ggf. ohne Erektion auch noch eine leidenschaftliche, sehr spontane Partnerin auf Dauer glücklich machen soll, ist mir völlig rätselhaft.
  Es sind aber auch noch andere Themen, die mich im Moment sehr beschäftigen:
  Geplant war auch noch ein Kind, was ich nun wohl vergessen kann. Ein Einkommensausfall durch Therapie/Krankheit bringt mich in den Ruin. Ich muss dieses Jahr die Finanzierung für mein Haus verlängern, einschließlich einer Lebensversicherung(!). Mit der Diagnose weiß ich gar nicht, ob das überhaupt jemand trägt.
  Deine Geschichte und die einiger anderer junger Patienten macht mir jedoch Mut für die Entscheidung, die eigentlich schon feststeht: offene OP. 
Ich werde mich der offenen Operation unterziehen, weil der "auserwählte" Operateur ausschließlich mit dieser Methode arbeitet - ob die offene OP oder Da Vinci das bessere Verfahren ist, spielt für mich keine Rolle. Wichtig ist mir, die Chance zur Tumorfreiheit zu nutzen und darüber hinaus noch weitere Optionen zur kurativen Behandlung zu haben. Ideal wäre es für mich, alles gut und schnell zu überstehen, damit das Leben wieder einigermaßen normal und schön wird.




> Vielleicht haette man statt offener OP noch DaVinci erwaegen koennen.  Ich hatte offen gewaehlt weil der Operateur zu dem ich schliesslich  Vertrauen schoepfte damit mehr Erfahrung hatte - und auf Erfahrung des  Operateurs kommt es bei dem Erhalt der Nerven ganz extrem kritisch an! (...) solltest Du darauf achten dass der Operateur mehrere 100 OP  bereits gemacht hat. Mein Operateur hatte 1200 OPs!


Auch diese Aussage unterschreibe ich sofort. weil für mich ausschließlich die Erfahrung und gute Ergebnisse des Operateurs zählen.

Danke dir und auch an alle anderen, die mich bis jetzt unterstützt haben!


Jack

----------


## uwes2403

Moin Jack,

ich bin zwar älter als Du, gehöre aber wohl, was das Krankheitsbild anbelangt noch zu den Jüngeren.

Vielleicht zu Deinen Befürchtungen/Sorgen:

Orgasmus ist möglich ( da andere Nerven), allerdings trocken.
Kinder zeugen geht daher nicht mehr. Entweder vorher "erledigen" oder Sperma einfrieren lassen (o.k. nicht toll, aber nicht zu ändern)
Erektion: Kann niemand vorhersagen, was nach der OP noch geht. Ich bin jetzt 15 Monate nach OP und die Erektionsfähigkeit bessert sich - aber nur ganz langsam - spontaner GV war bisher nicht möglich.
Allerdings ist Deine Ausgangslage (Staging) besser, als es meine war.

Einkommensausfall: 

Bist Du selbständig ? Ich war eine Woche im Krankenhaus und anschliessend 3 Wochen zur Reha - da reicht die Lohnfortzahlung aus.....allerdings habe ich einen "Schreibtischjob" ohne körperliche Belastung, ich weiß nicht was Du beruflich machst ?  
Wenn Du, was ich bei dem Alter mal annehme :-) ansonsten körperlich fit bist, sollte die OP Dauer Dich nicht finanziell an den Rand des Ruins bringen.

Lebensversicherung: Ich vermute es geht um eine Risiko LV ? Da wirst Du fragen müssen....oder eine suchen, die ohne Gesundheitsprüfung den Vertrag abschliesst...bei einer Laufzeit von 10 Jahren sollte es möglich sein...vermutlich auch abhängig von der
Versicherungssumme.

Good luck.

Uwe

----------


## juni1970

Hallo Jack,

Uwe hat Deine vier Fragen bereits beantwortet und ich sehe vieles sehr aehnlich:
1) Erektinsfaehigkeit: Obwohl es vereinzelte Berichte gibt dass es wenige Wochen nach der OP schon wieder ging solltest Du davon ausgehen dass Du mindestens ein Jahr, eher zwei, ausser Gefecht bist und Deine Freundin solange anders befriedigen musst. Das klingt zwar in unserem Alter sehr sonderbar und kaum vorstellbar, aber es ging bei mir. Es kommt natuerlich auf die Vorlieben Deiner Freunden an, aber das Rein- Raus ist nicht das Einzige was befriedigt. Ich habe ueberoptimistischen Berichten von Anderen und von der Klinik zu viel Glauben geschenkt und bin ganz schwer enttaeuscht gewesen dass es bei mir nicht so war, fuehlte mich vom Schicksal benachteiligt etc. In Wirklichkeit ist es so dass mindest 80% der Operierten mindestens 1-2 Jahre Potenzprobleme haben.
 Allerdings ist es wie eine Auferstehung wenn die Erektionsfaehigkeit allmaehlich wieder kommt. Bei mir war es nach 15 Monaten genauso wie bei Uwe, obwohl GV glaube ich schon nach 11 Monaten wieder ging, obwohl nicht dolle.
2) Kinder kriegen geht danach nicht mehr weil nichts mehr heraus kommt. Anders als Uwe schreibt geht es leider nicht.
 Der Orgasmus ist im Prinzip nicht betroffen, obwohl er etwas anders ist. Am Meisten faellt mir auf dass er manchmal schwerer zu kontrollieren ist und es mir schon vorkam dass er ploetzlich da war und ich etwas verwirrt war ob es das jetzt schon war oder nicht. Das kommt allerdings nur sehr selten vor und ich bin normalerweise sehr zufrieden. Der erste Orgasmus nach der OP war allerdings ganz schrecklich weil es so ploetzlich ohne Erektion und Ejakulat echt schockierend war.
3) Lebensversicherung: Ich habe auch gerade ein Haus gekauft und brauche zum Glueck keine Lebensversicherung. Ich hatte aber mal gefragt wie das ist und der Agent sagte mir dass er das Wissen ueber meine Krankheit nun nicht einfach so vergessen kann. Du verstehst mich?
Auch wenn Du geheilt bist wird das nicht anerkannt und Du wirst in eine hoehere Risikogruppe eingestuft. Evtl. nach 5 Jahren ohne Rezidiv.
4) Einkommensverlust: Ich war eigentlich nur 4 Wochen beurlaubt und haette auch mit noch weniger auskommen koennen. Kontinenzprobleme hatte ich gar keine und habe auf Reha etc voellig verzichtet. Wenn Du unter Druck stehst solltest Du unter normalen Umstaenden nach 3 Wochen wieder arbeiten koennen, zumindest wenn nicht koerperlich schwer.
Das Hauptprobem wird es sein mental fit zu bleiben und sich nicht herunterziehen zu lassen. Das ist leider leicht gesagt, aber die fehlende Maennlichkeit kann sehr belastend sein und sich evtl. auf die Konzentrationsfaehigkeit und die Motivation auswirken. Eventuell waere es hilfreich im Vorfeld schon psyocholigische Hilfe zu suchen. Ich hatte vorher mit einer Psychologin gesprochen und brauchte dann als es mir wirklich schlecht ging nur eine email zu schreiben um sie zu sehen.

Viele Gruesse,
Jan

----------


## Hvielemi

> *Lebensversicherung*: 
> Ich hatte aber mal gefragt wie das ist, und der Agent sagte mir,
>  dass er das Wissen ueber meine Krankheit nun nicht einfach so vergessen kann.* 
> Du verstehst mich?*


Bitte beachtet, das das Verschweigen einer bekannten und schweren
Krankheit, und das ist Prostatakrebs nun mal aus Sicht des Versicherers,
zur Nichtigkeit des Lebensversicherungs-Vertrages führt.
Es ist dann bitter, jahrelang Prämien bezahlt zu haben und keine
Leistung beziehen zu können im Ernstfall.

Carpe diem!
Hvielemi

----------


## tomblr

> 2) Kinder kriegen geht danach nicht mehr weil nichts mehr heraus kommt.


Richtig, zumindestens nicht auf natürlichem Weg. Wenn aber ein Kinderwunsch besteht kann immer noch nach der MESA/TESE Technik operativ aus dem Hoden Spermien asserviert werden. Das einfrieren entfällt also vorher! Die Methode dürfte bei sonst gesundem Hoden und entsprechenden Voraussetzungen der Partnerin keine Erfolgsprobleme haben. Der Eingriff erfolgt unter Lokalanästhesie.

Tom

----------


## juni1970

> Bitte beachtet, dass das Verschweigen einer bekannten und schweren
> Krankheit, und das ist Prostatakrebs nun mal aus Sicht des Versicherers,
> zur Nichtigkeit des Lebensversicherungs-Vertrages führt.
> Es ist dann bitter, jahrelang Prämien bezahlt zu haben und keine
> Leistung beziehen zu können im Ernstfall.
> i


Wenn der Ernstfall tatsaechlich durch Probstatakrebs entsteht ganz sicher richtig. Wenn man auf andere Weise scheidet und es dem Versicher im Nachhinein bekannt wird auch. Demnach stimme ich ueberein dass der sichere Weg ist die hoehere Risikogruppe zu akzeptieren.
Bei einer Hypothek ist der Nutzniesser die Bank die die Hypothek gibt. Die wuerde dann in die Roehre schauen - die Erben wuerden aber wohl auch nicht viel sehen....
Naja, gebe zu war ein dummer Kommentar.....

----------


## uwes2403

Hi Jan,

i.d.R. ist die Familie/die Partnerin/der Partner der Begünstigte einer LV, die man zur Kreditabsicherung abschliesst (wenn es eine Risiko LV ist, die Modelle, wo man eine kapitalbildende abschliesst um daraus die irgendwann die Tilgung zu decken, nehme ich jetzt mal aus.) 
Die sollten dann lieber nicht in die Röhre schauen müssen.....

Uwe

----------


## Hartmut S

Lieber Jack,

so hart wie es klingen mag, aber du musst dich umstellen.
Es wird nach der Diagnose PCa nie wieder so wie früher.

Als ich die Diagnose bekam, war mir klar.
Entweder so einige Jahre weiter leben und früher sterben, oder 
etwas machen, was die Lebensqualität einschränkt.
Ich hatte mich für das Leben danach entschieden.
Mit allen Nachteilen, die ich dadurch habe.

Schon einmal musste ich mich entscheiden.
Ich erhielt die Diagnose: Clusterkopfschmerz und Retroperitonealfibrose.
Ich musste meine geliebte Seefahrt an den Nagel hängen, und bin Reisebus gefahren.

Was die Familie und die weiteren finanziellen Belange betreffen, so kann ich dich etwas beruhigen.
Jede Partnerin, die dich wirklich liebt, wird diesen Schicksalsschlag verkraften.
Das finanzielle wird sich durch die Krankheit nur bedingt verändern, denn du wirst dich nach einiger Zeit, wieder fitt fühlen, und deine Arbeit weiter verrichten können.

Bedenke, dass deine Entscheidung zur Rpe (Operation) nicht umkehrbar ist.
Bedenke bitte auch, dass alle mögliche schlechten Nebenwirkungen eintreten können.
Du solltest vom Gedanken her, erst einmal an das Schlechte, was eintreten könnte, denken.
Erst wenn du alles durchdacht hast, kannst du dich für das vermeintlich Richtige entscheiden.
Ich hatte damals keine Wahl, denn der Krebs wollte bereits meinen Darm angreifen.
Was hätte ich sonst machen wollen oder können.
Bestrahlung in Verbindung einer Hormontherapie?
Leider gibt es hier auch die bekannten Nebenwirkungen.
Die Medikamente wirken auch nicht ewig, und man hofft dann auf weitere Therapien..

Ich habe das Glück, dass der GV bei mir nach der Rpe eingeschränkt, nach einem ½ Jahr wieder einigermaßen funktioniert. Auch die Kontinenz war sehr schnell wieder ok.

Alles ist nicht mehr wie früher, aber man kann damit leben.
Und das ist eigentlich das, was ich dir hier sagen/schreiben wollte.
Für dich fängt ein neuer Lebensabschnitt an, der aber nicht unbedingt viel schlechter sein muss.
Die Hauptsache ist doch, dass du durch eine der Therapien überlebst, und weitere schöne Sachen im Leben machen kannst.
Viele Sachen, die dir vorher wichtig erschienen, werden dir nach der Diagnose unwichtig erscheinen. Plane dein Leben neu. 
Nach der Diagnose und nach der Rpe hatte ich erst einmal einen Kredit aufgenommen.
Ohne Versicherung. Allerdings ist die Hütte bezahlt.
Ich brauchte die Kohle, um unser Leben neu, besser gesagt, als Update zu planen.

Ich bin kein großer Kinderfreund, kann aber deinen Wunsch danach verstehen.
Du wirst sicherlich die Zeit noch haben, um eine Möglichkeit zu finden.
So weit bekannt ist, wächst der Krebs in den meisten Fällen sehr langsam.

Gruss
Hartmut

----------


## juni1970

Hallo Jack,

 obwohl ich es ganz so schwarz wie Hartmut nicht erlebt habe, moechte ich doch noch auf einen Kommentar von Dir eingehene:




> Sexualität ist ein sehr zentrales Thema und muss spontan funktionieren. Dass ich als Mann nach einer OP noch zum Orgasmus fähig sein soll, kann ich mir fast nicht vorstellen. Wie ich dann ggf. ohne Erektion auch noch eine leidenschaftliche, sehr spontane Partnerin auf Dauer glücklich machen soll, ist mir völlig rätselhaft.


Spontaner Sex ist tatsaechlich nach der OP schwieriger. Bei mir weil es immer noch laenger als frueher dauert bis die Erektion ansetzt (ca. 15-20Sekunden) und bis sie komplett ist (ca. 30-40 Sekunden). Das klingt sehr wenig, aber fuer spontanen Sex ist es hinderlich und es dauerte lange bis ich mich daran gewoehnt habe. Frueher hatte ich schon nach 5-10 Sekunden aufgegeben wenn nichts passierte. Das Vertrauen darin dass die Erektion noch kommt muss erst wachsen. Nach der langen Flaute war das besonders schwierig weil ja so viele Male auch nach langem Versuchen nichts passierte. Aber am Ende habe ich es hin bekommen, und wenn Deine Partnerin Dich unterstuetzt solltest Du das auch hinbekommen.

Mein Faszit ist dass mein Leben jetzt nicht so anders ist als vor der OP, also eine andere Erfahrung als was Hartmut schildert. Aber das ist nur deshalb so weil die Erektionen zurueck gekommen sind. Wenn aber die Nerven nicht erhalten werden koennen dann wird sich das Leben dauerhaft sehr stark veraendern. Da Du dies vorher nicht wissen kannst sehe ich es auch so wie Hartmut dass Du Dir im Vorfeld den unguenstigsten Verlauf vorstellen solltest um hinterher auch mit einem schlechteren Ausgang besser klar zu kommen.

Gruss,
Jan

----------


## lumberjack

@all,

danke für die Unterstützung. Bei meinem letzten Posting habe ich mir mal einiges von der Seele geschrieben, aber es beschäftigt mich ständig. Wenigstens bin ich inzwischen schon mal die Angst vor einem schnell nahenden Tod losgeworden. Ich werde mich jetzt erst einmal auf die Therapie (RPE) konzentrieren und möchte das eigentlich auch schnell hinter mich bringen. Wahrscheinlich ist das auch schneller möglich, als ich das gedacht hätte.





> ...dass Du Dir im Vorfeld den unguenstigsten Verlauf vorstellen solltest um hinterher auch mit einem schlechteren Ausgang besser klar zu kommen.


Mit dieser Methode habe ich auch hin und wieder gute Erfahrungen gemacht und werde euren Tip annehmen. Ich warte mal ab, wie die OP verläuft. Der Termin steht noch nicht genau fest, aber sobald etwas frei wird, werde ich (auf eigenen Wunsch) in den OP-Plan aufgenommen. Seit ich mich dazu entschlossen habe, nervt das Warten mehr als ursprünglich die Angst davor. Außerdem will ich jetzt auch wissen, was "da unten" wirklich los ist. Ich habe in vielen Patientenberichten gelesen, dass der postoperative Befund schlechter ausgefallen ist, als ursprünglich durch die Biopsie angenommen. Scheint mir auch logisch. Allerdings hoffe ich auch, das diese Logik bei mir mit dem jetzt schon nachgewiesenen GS 7b ausnahmsweise mal nicht zutrifft...

Jack

----------


## Hartmut S

Moin Jack,

ich verzichte mal `ne Stunde auf meine geliebte Sonne, um dich zu beruhigen.

Normalerweise würde ich dir nun den Tipp geben, du hast Zeit, nur keine Panik.
Leider bin ich kein Arzt, und kann das nicht beurteilen.
Aufgrund deines Alters ist vielleicht tatsächlich Eile geboten (?!)
Wenn ein Kinderwunsch besteht, versuche es zu realisieren, wie Uwe oder Jan es vorgeschlagen haben.
Übrigens, ich hatte GS 7b, was sich nach der OP (zum Glück für mich) bestätigt hatte.
Bei mir hätte es auch etwas schlimmer ausfallen können.

So, lieber Jack, nun bleibe ruhig, und verfalle nicht in Panik, so wie ich es bei meiner Diagnose gemacht hatte.
Ich bedauere, dass ich von meiner Erkrankung nicht früher gewusst hatte. Dann hätte ich mich hier früher informieren können, und vielleicht etwas sachlicher die Sache klären können.
Siehe hierzu mein 1. Posting.
http://forum.prostatakrebs-bps.de/showthread.php?7826-PK-was-nun

Schön doof geschrieben, oder?
Ich hatte damals Panik.
Heute sehe ich es gelassener.
Ich hatte auch gedacht, was nun?  Muss ich jetzt sterben?
Ich hatte mir schon eine schöne Todesanzeige ausgedacht.
Von meiner Frau erhielt ich dafür eine Klatsche.
Du glaubst gar nicht, wie sich die Frauen umstellen können.
Nee Jack, dadurch, dass der Krebs nun entdeckt wurde, stirbst du in den nächsten Jahren nicht mehr. Auch wenn er nicht rechtzeitig entdeck wurde, so wie bei mir, hast die eine sehr gute Chance zum überleben!

Ach so, bedenke auch, dass ein Arzt immer darauf bedacht ist, seine Terminkalender gefüllt zu haben. Auch Ärzte fahren gerne einen Sportwagen.
Wiege ab, ob tatsächlich eine Dringlichkeit besteht.
Wie du das erkennst?  Ich weiss es nicht.
Vielleicht hilft dir hier bei der Einschätzung das Forum.
Es gibt hier sehr gute Ärzte und kompetente User, die aber natürlich auch nicht den Löffel der Weisheit gefressen haben.
Sehr viel reden mit dem behandelten Urologen/Operateur hilft bei der Entscheidung auch.

Gruss Hartmut

*Anlage zum Aufmuntern:
**Ich, Euer Hartmut, bin nun tot!
*
Ich habe gut gelebt, getrunken, geraucht und geliebt.
Nun müsst Ihr für den Rest Eures kurzen Lebens das gleiche tun.
Feiert meinen Abschied!
Sauft, tanzt und amüsiert Euch!
Ich hasste schon immer Trauerfeiern.

Die Seebestattung findet am XX auf der MS Bounty in Kiel, Schwentinebrücke um 17.00h statt.
Für Speis u. Trank mit einem Feuerwerk ist gesorgt.

Hartmut der Seefahrer, geb. am . . .1952 in Kiel

----------


## Hvielemi

> Siehe hierzu mein 1. Posting.
> http://forum.prostatakrebs-bps.de/showthread.php?7826-PK-was-nun
> 
> Schön doof geschrieben, oder?
> Ich hatte damals Panik.
> Heute sehe ich es gelassener.


Hallo Alter Seebär!

Damals hast Du überhaupt nicht doof geschrieben,
sondern mit der Unsicherheit und dem begrenzten Wissen
des 'Neulings', wie wir Alle einmal verunsicherte 'Neulinge' waren.
Es freut mich, dir damals mit diesem Text etwas geholfen zu haben, 
die 'Panik' zu überwinden.
Besonders freut mich natürlich, dass Du heute solche Beiträge
schreibst, die nachfolgenden Betroffenen nicht nur Sachwissen,
sondern vor allem Lebenswissen weitergeben. 
Hilft da Brigitte im Hintergrund?
Grüss sie schön von mir.

@Jack
Vielleicht hilft Dir meine damalige Antwort an Hartmut auch ein Wenig,
deinen 'Fall' einzuordnen und den gefällten Therapieentscheid zu stützen.
Du hast eine Chance zur Heilung, aber eben keine Garantie.
Doch auch im Falle, dass Heilung nicht erreicht würde, geht das Leben weiter: 
Ich etwa hab mich trotz Hormontherapie mit all ihren Nebenwirkungen 
gar frisch verliebt, was bis heute so geblieben ist (Danke '0...' bzw. Doris!).
Auch Deine schon bestehende Liebe kann eine RPE samt allerlei Folgen
überstehen und gar noch fester werden.

Ich wünsche Dir alles Gute zu der baldigen RPE und dem 'Danach',

Carpe diem!  (Nimm den Tag!)
Hvielemi / Konrad

----------


## Horst1949

Ich schließe mich Harmut und Konrad vollinhaltlich an.
Bei meiner damaligen Entscheidung habe ich mir (so habe ich das auch im Beruf immer gemacht) das "worst case Szenario" ausgemalt und dann für mich entschieden, auf was ich im Notfall verzichten könnte. Dabei kam ich zum Ergebnis, dass ich eigentlich auf (fast) alles verzichten könnte, nur nicht auf mein Leben.
Und damit war die Entscheidung gefallen, die von der ganzen Familie mitgetragen wurde. Natürlich war ich dabei ein paar Jährchen älter.
Wünsche Dir alles Gute
Horst1949

----------


## Hartmut S

Ich hoffe, jack macht sich nun weniger negative Gedanken!
Die Diagnose zu ertragen ist sehr schwer, aber er wird es packen.

*Jack, es gibt viel schlimmere Krebsarten, die das Leben schneller beenden!
*Denke da nur einmal an Bauchspeicheldrüsenkrebs, und andere Arten, die weniger Chancen haben, dann stellst du schnell fest, dass du ein "Leben danach" erwarten kannst.

Lieber Konrad, nein Brigitte hilft nicht im Hintergrund.
Sie ist wochentags immer erst ab 19.00h verfügbar. 

Danke, dass du mich noch einmal an meine erste Zeit hier im Forum erinnert hast.
Sorry, ich habe mich ja selbst erinnert. *g*
Dafür noch einmal danke!
Ich vergesse auch nicht die vielen anderen Forum-Mitglieder, die sich mit meiner Diagnose auseinandergesezt haben.
Leider sind Günter (siver dolar) und Frank nur noch selten im Forum.

Gruss
Hartmut

----------


## Frank1958

Hallo, nein nein lieber Hartmut. Ich lese schon sehr oft im Forum mit. Nur glaube ich das es mir mit meinem Wissen oder besser Nichtwissen nicht zusteht Laienhafte Kommentare abzugeben. Ich wünsche Euch allen nur das Beste. Gruß Frank

----------


## lumberjack

Hallo @all,

nun habe ich die OP hinter mich gebracht und -soweit ich das bisher beurteilen kann- gut überstanden! Das Karzinom konnte restlos entfernt werden, bei beidseitiger Nerv- und Gefäßschonung bzw. deren Erhalt. Ich bin froh, mich nach guter Beratung sehr schnell für die OP entschieden zu haben, denn es war höchste Zeit (T2c|GS7b). Definitiv kein Karzinom, was für AS geeignet gewesen wäre.
Inkontinenz bleibt mir wohl erspart; Vorlagen trage ich nur noch Nachts, das gibt mir Sicherheit. An Errektionen ist noch nicht zu denken, aber das habe ich zu diesem Zeitpunkt auch nicht erwartet. 

Danke für eure vorausgegange Unterstützung.

Jack

----------


## W.Rellok

Hallo Jack,




> nun habe ich die OP hinter mich gebracht und -soweit ich das bisher beurteilen kann- gut überstanden!


Ich freue mich über deine Meldung. Habe immer darauf gewartet. 

Sicher werden die dazu Berufenen noch mehr von dir wissen wollen. 

Erinnern möchte ich an wesentliche Punkte deiner Vorgeschichte:





> ...Vorsorge beim Urologen, mehrere Fälle von Krebs in meinem privaten...Umfeld


LowRoad am 4.3.14 




> Sagt mal, wie wollen wir denn die PCA Sterblichkeit senken, wenn wir bei Männern, die mit dem Wunsch zur PSA gestützten Früherkennung erscheinen, bei einem PSA Wert von 12.7ng/ml, und einer Verdopplungszeit von <1Jahr, nicht zur Biopsie raten? Vergesst mal diesen ganzen Radfahren und Sex erhöht den PSA Wert Mythos, das ist, wenn nicht unmittelbar davor erfolgt, zu vernachlässigen.


Postoperativ: 




> denn es war höchste Zeit (T2c|GS7b).


Ich wünsche Dir eine rasche Genesung.

Winfried

----------


## tomblr

Hallo Winfried,

Jacks Fall zeigt aber auch mal wieder welch schlechtes diagnostisches Mittel eine einfache  Standartbiopsie darstellt. Immerhin gelang der effektive bzw. verwertbare Nachweis erst in einer Sättigungsbiopsie, abwohl postoperativ jetzt ein T2c/GS7b Tumor manifestiert wurde.

Für mich stellt sich daher immer wieder die Frage welchen Sinn eine Standartbiopsie mit einer Trefferquote von 30% macht, gerade wenn ein massiver Verdacht auf ein Karzinom besteht? Gerade im Hinblick der Sepsisproblematik wird doch eine Diagnostik betrieben mit unkalkulierbaren Ausgang. Warum wird bei einem konkreten Verdacht nicht sofort eine erweiterte Bilddiagnostik mit zielgerichtetes Biopsie veranlasst?

Für mich ist der gesamt diagnostische Ablauf nicht logisch. Das hat eben den Charme nach dem Motto, da machen wir halt mal und wenn wir nichts finden machen wir so lange weiter bis wir eben was gefunden haben. Gewinner ist in diesem System doch nur der Urologe.

Tom

----------


## W. Werner

> Gewinner ist in diesem System doch nur der Urologe.Tom


Leider hast Du da in vielen - Gott-sei-Dank nicht allen - Fällen recht.
@ Jack: Weiterhin gut Genesung und baldige Wiedererlangung aller durch die OP gestörten Körperfunktionen!

----------


## tomblr

> Gewinner ist in diesem System doch nur der Urologe


Ja, ich weiß, der Satz ist unglücklich formuliert. *Natürlich können auch Patienten Gewinner sein wenn das Karzinom gefunden wurde.*

Ich entschuldige mich in aller Form für diese unüberlegte Aussage!

Tom

----------


## W.Rellok

Hallo Tom,

es mutet schon sehr merkwürdig an, wenn man als Arzt diesen Satz liest:



> *Natürlich können auch Patienten Gewinner sein wenn das Karzinom gefunden wurde.*


Und da ich ja viele deiner früheren Aussagen hier im Forum schätze, wollte ich zunächst zum Ablauf von Jacks Erkrankung nichts mehr sagen.

Aber: wir - die wir im Umgang mit dem Forum, den Eigenheiten der Diskutanten, den feinen, oft hintergründigen Abstufungen in den Äußerungen der Schreibenden vertraut sind, wir vergessen vielleicht, welchen Eindruck das auf den "Erste Hilfe" Suchenden machen kann.

Diese Seite sollte doch rein pragmatisch in das Thema einführen.

Später kann sich der "Neuling" entwickeln, so wie viele von euch Mitbetroffenen zu Experten wurden.

Ein Patient, der sich unter dem Schockurteil des möglichen Prostatkrebs bis zu diesem Forum durcharbeitet, sollte -  auch in Kenntnis der weitverbeiteten Fehlentwicklung in unserer Gesellschaft - zunächst kurze, prägnante Hinweise zu seiner Krankheit bekommen. Für den Betroffenen ist es wichtig, Hilfe durch Erfahrungen von Mitpatienten zu bekommen. 

Auf Grund deiner beruflichen Erfahrung ist dein Einwand berechtigt.



> Auch kann ich nicht verstehen warum man in einem ernst zunehmenden Forum immer noch eine invasive Maßnahme verharmlost? Ich empfehle jedem sich mal einen septischen Patienten auf einer Intensivstation zu betrachten um dann vielleicht eine andere Meinung zu bekommen.


So, eigentlich Käs von gestern, weil der gute Jack (mit 43 Jahren!)  nicht der Negativwerbung unserer Gesundheitsökonomen  auf den Leim gegangen ist. Er hat sich einem Arzt - Urologen - anvertraut, die Früherkennnung und die in seiner Verantwortung liegende weitere Procedur vorzunehmen.

Es war zu seinem Vorteil und Nutzen. 

Winfried

P.S. "was wahr ist muss gsagt werden..."

----------


## Franzlxaver

Wenn ich lese, wieviele Betroffene unter50 hier im Forum schreiben und dann noch in Erwägung ziehe, dass die meisten in dem Alter gar nicht auf die Idee kommen, bei ner VU den PSA-Wert bestimmern zu lassen ... könnte die Dunkelziffer der Erkrankten höher sein als vermutet  :Stirnrunzeln: 
@Jack: Glückwunsch zur Entscheidung und guten Verlauf wünsch ich dir

----------


## tomblr

Hallo Winfried,

Nutzen und Risiken zu bewerten ist immer ein  heikles Thema. Sicherlich ist auch die Frage berechtigt, in wie weit  "nicht unterstützende Aussagen" in einem Forum unter der Rubrik "Erste  Hilfe" angebracht sind. Die Kernfragen sind, was will ein Ratsuchender  in einem Forum hören? Welche Antworten erwartet er? Warum sucht er  überhaupt Rat in einem Forum anstatt seinem Arzt zu vertrauen? Sucht er  Bestätigung für sein Handeln? Sucht er Alternativen?

Wie können  Antworten darauf verfasst werden? Bestehen Sie aus Weitergabe eigener  Erfahrungen? Sind Sie spekulativ, fiktiv oder real? Wie werden dann  solche Antworten aufgefasst? Bestätigen oder beeinflussen sie das  Handeln? 

Kein Forumsteilnehmer kann diese Fragen beantworten, da  man hierzu sein Gegenüber persönlich kennen müsste. Wir kennen nur  Splitter aus deren Biografie. Eine Momentaufnahme.

Ich schreibe  hier aus der Sicht eines "noch" Nichtbetroffen auf Grundlage meiner  Hintergrundinformationen im medizinischen Dienstleistungssektor. Sicherlich kann man mir den Vorwurf machen, dass das eigene "Erleben" bzw. die Identifikation dieses Krankheit fehlt. Was mir nicht fehlt ist der medizinische Bezug.

Konträre Ansichten müssen in einem Forum erlaubt sein,  wenn es Sinn machen soll.

In der Klinik hat man auch noch vor  Jahren versucht Patienten mit Halbwahrheiten zu beruhigen, heute werden  Patienten mit der schonungslosen Wahrheit konfrontiert.... 

Tom

@ Jack, du hast wirklich alles Richitg gemacht! Alles Gute!

----------


## helmut.a.g.

> *Natürlich können auch Patienten Gewinner sein wenn das Karzinom gefunden wurde.*


Nunja Tom,

als_ Gewinner_ fühle ich mich mal nun wirklich nicht als bei mir das Karzinom gefunden wurde nach Sättigungsbiopsie mit unterstützender MRT-Bildführung.

Habe aber verstanden was Du damit zum Ausdruck bringen wolltest.

Und allzu oft schon gepostet, dass Sepsis-Problem lässt sich einfach durch eine Punktion durch den Damm vermeiden.

Gruss Helmut

----------


## Hartmut S

Hallo Jack,

GS 7b habe ich auch.
Bei mir wurden weder die nerven, noch meine seelischen nerven geschont.
Dennoch alles ist gut bei mir.

ich wünsche dir, dass du dich nun gut erholst, und positiv in die Zukunft blicken kannst!

Gruss
Hartmut

----------


## lumberjack

Hallo,

 jetzt habe ich mir mal eure Beiträge durchgelesen. Ich möchte hier einmal ganz kurz meinen bisherigen PK-Diagnose-Therapie-Verlauf wiedergeben -. einfach deshalb, das meine Meinung und Einstellung dazu besser verstanden werden.
-Früherkennungsuntersuchung: IGEL mit TRUS und PSA-Bestimmung

  -PSA deutlich erhöht, aber weder etwas tastbar noch mit TRUS erkennbar
  -Vermutung Prostatitis, Antibiotika
  -PSA-Kontrolle: Wert gefallen
  -erneute Kontrolle nach 6 Monaten

  -PSA gestiegen, TRUS und Tasten wieder ohne Befund
  -ambulante Biopsie mit minimalem Befund eines PK (GS5)
  -Sprechstunde in einem PK-Zentrum
  -Sättigungsbiopsie mit deutlichem Ergebnis (4/20 Stanzen GS7)

  -Besprechung der Therapieoptionen mit insgesamt 3 Ärzten in verschiedenen Kliniken

  -offene RPE mit ausgedehnter Lymphadenektomie
    Nachdem sich der Diagnose-Schock etwas gegeben hatte, habe ich ganz bewusst nach Informationen zu der Krankheit und Therapiemöglichkeiten gesucht.

  Die S3-Leitlinie, Myprostate.eu, KISP und BPS-Forum und viele Links zu weiteren wichtigen Informationen (z. B. Partin-Tab.) haben mir dabei bisher sehr geholfen.
Bis tief in die Nacht hinein habe ich auf myprostate Profile von jungen Patienten angeschaut und verglichen – an dieser Stelle: RIESEN-DANK an Pierrot!

  Das ich meinen heranwachsenden „Raubtierkrebs“ kennengelernt habe, ihn vernichten oder wenigstens bändigen konnte, habe ich nur einem guten Freund zu verdanken.


Das Wort "Gewinner" möchte ich nicht mit mir in Verbindung bringen.

Und ähnlich wie in einem anderen Thread von Hvielemi geschrieben, möchte ich auch nicht kämpfen sondern leben.



  Jack

----------


## tomblr

> Das Wort "Gewinner" möchte ich nicht mit mir in Verbindung bringen.


Mußt du auch garnicht... wenn ich gewußt hätte welchen Wirbel ein Wort verursacht, ich hätte es nie geschrieben. 

Gut, ich habe an Erfahrung "gewonnen" !

Tom

----------


## lumberjack

> ... zeigt aber auch mal wieder welch schlechtes diagnostisches Mittel eine einfache  Standartbiopsie darstellt.



Hallo Tom,

das Thema Biopsie ist ja schon öfters diskutiert worden und ich will es jetzt nicht erneut aufwärmen. Nur so viel: wie sich bei der postoperativen pathologischen Begutachtung herausstellte, war "Mein" Karzinom kein Knötchen, sondern hat sich flächig im oberen Bereich der Prostata (kranal?) in Richtung Harnblase ausgebreitet. Es hatte ein Gesamtvolumen von 2,3 ml - und hatte die 5%-Hürde noch nicht erreicht. Dieser Bereich wurde mit einer 10er Standardbiopsie getroffen. Wenn die ambulante Biopsie so wie bei mir durchgeführt wird, hat sie ihren Zweck erfüllt - auch wenn sie unangenehm war und das Ergbnis für mich schockierend.
Derzeit kann eine Gewebeprobe durch kein Bild ersetzt werden. Bei Neubetroffenen sollte keine Angst vor der Biopsie geschürt werden.


Jack

----------


## lumberjack

> Ein Patient, der sich unter dem Schockurteil des möglichen Prostatkrebs bis zu diesem Forum durcharbeitet, sollte -  auch in Kenntnis der weitverbeiteten Fehlentwicklung in unserer Gesellschaft - zunächst kurze, prägnante Hinweise zu seiner Krankheit bekommen. Für den Betroffenen ist es wichtig, Hilfe durch Erfahrungen von Mitpatienten zu bekommen.


Hallo Winfried,

den Schock hatte ich schon mehrere Monate vor seiner Bestätigung, als der PSA von über 8 lag. Mein Urologe hat zwar nach dem zwischenzeitlichen Rückgang des PSA-Wertes versucht mich zu beruhigen, verhindern konnte er jedoch nicht, dass ich angefangen habe mich mit dieser Krankheit auseinander zu setzen. Das war auch gut so. Mit etwas Hintergrundwissen kann man die Diagnose und Therapie viel besser besprechen und hinterfragen.
Inzwischen habe ich Patienten kennengelernt, die sich von heute auf morgen einer RPE unterzogen haben ohne andere Therapiemöglichkeiten überhaupt zu kennen. Keine PSA-Entwicklung abgewartet, kannten/kennen weder ihren PSA-Wert noch ihren GS - Hallo, geht es noch? Augen zu und durch: was ich nicht sehe gibt es nicht, wie bei kleinen Kindern... 

Ich hätte mir mir so etwas wie eine "Bedienungsanleitung" für den anfänglichen Umgang mit der Diagnose gewünscht... ;-)

Inhalte dieses Forums waren da schon sehr hilfreich.


Jack

----------


## helmut.a.g.

> Dieser Bereich wurde mit einer 10er Standardbiopsie getroffen. Wenn die ambulante Biopsie so wie bei mir durchgeführt wird, hat sie ihren Zweck erfüllt -


Bei Dir Jack wurde das suspekte Areal durch eine Standardpunktion getroffen und damit gehörst Du zu den etwa 30%-tigen. Andere Betroffene zählen aber in etwa zu den restlichen 70%, die sich mit fortlaufenden Rebiopsien plagen müssen.
Ergo, dass posting von Tomblr trifft weiterhin zu. Ein generalisieren vom" Einzelfall" auf "Alle" ist von daher obsolet.

Gruss Helmut

----------


## lumberjack

> ...damit gehörst Du zu den etwa 30%-tigen. Andere Betroffene zählen aber in etwa zu den restlichen 70%, die sich mit fortlaufenden Rebiopsien plagen müssen... Ein generalisieren vom" Einzelfall" auf "Alle" ist von daher obsolet.
> 
> Gruss Helmut



Unterschreibe ich sofort.


Als Alternative für fortlaufende Rebiopsien kann ich jedoch aus eigener Erfahrung EINE fachgerechte Rebiopsie unter Narkose empfehlen. Die war bei mir schon unmittelbar nach dem Aufwachen nicht zu spüren und hat ein deutliches Ergebnis gebracht.

Jack

----------


## tomblr

Hi Jack,

warum wurde dann noch einmal eine Sättigungsbiopsie fällig?

Jack,  ich will jetzt auch das Thema Biospien nicht noch einmal aufwärmen,  sonst müsste ich zu tief in die Materie einsteigen und dies würde zu  einem mehrseitigen Vortrag hier führen (gähn). 

Es ist vollkommen  in Ordnung wenn du das auf den Einzelfall betrachtet als Goldstandart  akzeptierst. Ich habe eine andere Sichtweise der Dinge und gehe global  an die Sache heran. Dies führt dann eben zu einem anderen  Betrachtungswinkel. 

Nur Kurz: Wenn es darum geht ein Karzinom zu manifestieren geht bei allen dieser Krankheiten eine Pathologie mittels *gezielten*  Proben oder Biopsien voraus. Die Urologie erlaubt sich hierzu aber  einen seit Jahren unveränderten Weg (Randomisierte Biopsie eines  kompletten Organs) und setzt prophylaktisch jeden erhöhten PSA Wert  unter Generalverdacht zur Legitimation einer Biopsie. Dies führt  weltweit zu jährlich millionenfachen invasiven Eingriffen um einen  geringen Prozentssatz eines Karzinoms zu dedektieren. Dies führt aber  auch zu weltweit millionenfachen, prophylaktischen Einsatz von  Antibiotika und das bei rasant steigenden Resistenzproblemen. Auch wenn  die stets vermittelten 1% der Biopsien in Sepsen enden sind das bei  einer Million Männer = 10.000,00 Männer die mit erhbelichen  Nebenwirkungen zu kämpfen haben.

Um Missverständnisse  auszuschließen, ich bin kein Gegner einer Biospie wenn sie zweifelsohne  zur Manifestation eines hohen Karzinomverdacht (stetig steigender PSA  Wert und/oder Ausschluss Prostatitis und/oder Knoten in DRUS bzw. TRUS  nachweisbar) durchgeführt wird und die breite Palette der Diagnostik  durchlaufen hat. Ich bin aber Gegner wenn es um die Biopsien geht die  dem Sicherheitsbedürfnis gerecht werden. (Beispiel: PSA Wert schwankend,  immer mal wieder abnorm erhöht. Ohne weitere Diagnostik vorschlag einer  Biopsie "zur Sicherheit").  Die nächste Frage sei in der Raum gestellt  ob auch wirklich jedes Karzinom entdeckt werden muss? 

Tom

PS: Meine Argumentation hat seinen Grund, ich habe über die Jahre zigfach Männer erlebt die mit dem Leben zu kämpfen hatten weil "1%" zugeschlagen hatte. Nur zwei hatten in dieser Zeit retroperspektiv tatsächlich einen Tumor (durch Obduktion nachgewiesen)

----------


## lumberjack

> warum wurde dann noch einmal eine Sättigungsbiopsie fällig?


Darüber wurde in diesem Thema schon geschrieben:

weil insgesamt 4 aufeinander folgende PSA-Werte, bildgebende Verfahren und das Ergebnis der 1. Biopsie nicht zusammen passten. Für Prostatitis gab es keinen Nachweis.






> Die  nächste Frage sei in der Raum gestellt  ob auch wirklich jedes Karzinom  entdeckt werden muss?



Die Frage stand wohl schon so oft im Raum; in vielen Themen und Beiträgen - bitte nicht an dieser Stelle diskutieren!

Aber hier meine Meinung dazu:

NEIN!!! Nicht jedes - aber die gefährlichen.

Da ist mit Sicherheit schon viel zu viel überdiagnostiziert worden. An die irreparablen Folgeschäden will ich dabei gar nicht denken, weil ich selber noch nicht genau weiß, wie sich bei mir alles entwickeln wird.

IN MEINEM FALL hat es die Ausbreitung VIELLEICHT verhindert. Ich gehe von Heilung aus. Mit Gleason-4-Anteil kann das jedoch niemand genau vorhersagen - jedoch hoffen.
Ich habe die RPE sehr gut überstanden und möchte jetzt mit viel Optimismus in die Zukunft blicken. 


Jack

----------


## tomblr

> Die  nächste Frage sei in der Raum gestellt  ob auch wirklich jedes Karzinom  entdeckt werden muss?


Um diesen Satz zu verstehen möchte ich eine Interviewauszug mit Prof. Huland (Spiegel 30/2012), Martini Klinik Hamburg zitieren:




> *Huland:*     Ich selbst lasse meinen PSA-Wert regelmäßig bestimmen, der bei mir  zum Glück nicht erhöht ist. Mit 75 werde ich damit aufhören. Der Test  ist sinnvoll, weil man damit ein Prostatakarzinom schon fünf bis zehn  Jahre früher erkennen kann als ohne diesen Test.


Das Ganze, übrigens Lesenswert hier: http://www.spiegel.de/spiegel/print/d-87482731.html

Ich klinke mich jetzt hier aus. 

@ Jack, falls du dich von mir persönlich angegriffen fühlst, bitte ich um Entschuldigung, dies war und ist nicht meine Absicht gewesen.

Alles Gute für deine Zukunft!

Tom

----------


## Urologe

> Bei Dir Jack wurde das suspekte Areal durch eine Standardpunktion getroffen und damit gehörst Du zu den etwa 30%-tigen. Andere Betroffene zählen aber in etwa zu den restlichen 70%, die sich mit fortlaufenden Rebiopsien plagen müssen.
> Ergo, dass posting von Tomblr trifft weiterhin zu. Ein generalisieren vom" Einzelfall" auf "Alle" ist von daher obsolet.
> 
> Gruss Helmut


Ich würde heutzutage maximal 2 Biopsien durchführen oder über mich ergehen lassen.

Vor einer drittten (und letzten) Biopsie sollte dann eine Ga68-PSMA-PET durchgeführt werden.

MRT (mit oder ohne Spektroskopie/endorektaler Spule), CT, Cholin-PET sind alle nicht perfekt
in der Vorhersage und so manche Prostatitisnarbe wird als Karzinom gewertet.

Mit der PSMA-PET haben wir inzwischen eine hochspezifische Diagnostik, die das Karzinom zeigt
und die Auflösung beträgt aktuell 2-3 Millimeter!
Ein weiter Vorteil ist, als Ganzkörperuntersuchung habe ich dann Knochenszintigrafie und andere
Staginguntersuchungen gleich mit abgehakt und weiss auch schon, ob eine Streuung vorliegt.

Im Medizinerjargon nennen wir das "*One-Stop-Shop*" d.h. in einem Rutsch alles abhaken ... :-)

----------


## lumberjack

> Ich habe die RPE sehr gut überstanden und möchte jetzt mit viel Optimismus in die Zukunft blicken.


Hallo,

nun sind ein paar Wochen vergangen und ich fühle mich richtig gut. Kontinenz ist absolut in Ordnung. ED erwartungsgemäß vorhanden, aber es zeigen sich deutliche Regungen. Am meisten freue ich mich jedoch über den PSA-Wert: < 0,01 - also unter der Nachweisgrenze "meines" Labors.


Jack

----------


## juni1970

Hi jack, das klingt doch wirklich gut. Die ED wird sich ganz allmaehlich geben dass sich schon jetzt etwas regt ist ein gutes Zeichen. Du brauchst allerdings sehr viel Geduld, ich bin erst nach ueber 2 Jahren halbwegs zufrieden gewesen, und auch jetzt nach 3 Jahren ist es nicht 100% wieder wie vorher, wobei ich allerdings nur beklagen kann dass es etwa 20-30 Sekunden statt frueher <5 Sekunden dauert bis er steiff ist, gaenzlich ohne Pillen. Das ist wirklich sehr wenig Grund zum Klagen und gibt Dir hoffentlich Mut auf den langen Weg.
Gruss, Jan

----------


## Hartmut S

> 5 Sekunden dauert bis er steiff ist, gaenzlich ohne Pillen


Wauuu, ist das aufregend.

Früher, wenn ich kam, hatte ich immer mit den Zehen gewackelt.
Heute schlacker ist höchstens noch mit den Ohren. *g*

Gruss
hartmut

----------


## juni1970

HI, war lange nicht im Forum und sehe gerade dass ich wohl missverstanden wurde. Die 5 Sekunden waren *vor* der OP, jetzt dauert es 20-30 Sekunden, das aber ohne Pillen; mit Pillen geht es aber auch nicht schneller, also Vorspiel ist jetzt noetig die diese 20-30 Sekunden ueberbruecken.

Schoene Gruesse,
Jan

----------


## Wolfjanz

Zitat juni1970:
"..also Vorspiel ist jetzt noetig die diese 20-30 Sekunden ueberbruecken."

Bei mir gibt´s nur noch ein NACHSPIEL, was immer das bedeuten möge :Blinzeln: ))

Gruss,
WJ

----------


## lumberjack

> ... sehe gerade dass ich wohl missverstanden wurde. 
> ...
> 
> Jan



Hallo Jan,

das hatte ich schon richtig verstanden! Mit dieser Einschränkung lässt es doch leben?

Die ED ist im Moment meine größte Sorge. Inzwischen gibt es aber die ersten Erfolgserlebnisse, die auf eine gute Entwicklung hoffen lassen.


Jack

----------


## juni1970

Natuerlich, damit laesst es sich ganz prima leben. Deshalb bin ich auch nur noch so selten im Forum. Das Forum und die Begleitung Einzelner hat mir aber auch sehr geholfen. Zu hoeren wie es anderen geht bei denen die OP schon laenger zurueck lag war immer sehr hilfreich.

Die ED ist die am Laengsten dauernde Sache die viel Geduld erfordert. Ich war erst nach 2 Jahren halbwegs zufrieden, und auch danach ging es weiter bergauf bis ich nun nach 3.5 Jahren aeusserst zufrieden bin.

Wuensche Dir dass es bei Dir mit der ED auch so werden wird. Wenn es erste gute Zeichen gibt sieht es langfristig sehr sehr gut aus. Kontaktiere mich gerne privat wenn Du regelmaessigen Ausstausch wuenschst.

Gruss,
Jan

----------


## Hartmut S

> Natuerlich, damit laesst es sich ganz prima leben. *Deshalb bin ich auch nur noch so selten im Forum*. Das Forum und die Begleitung Einzelner hat mir aber auch sehr geholfen. Zu hoeren wie es anderen geht bei denen die OP schon laenger zurueck lag war immer sehr hilfreich.
> Kontaktiere mich gerne privat wenn Du regelmaessigen Ausstausch wuenschst.


*Und warum bist du nur selten im Forum?*
**
Ein Forum ist dazu da, sich auszutauschen.
Wenn du nimmst, kannst du gerne auch geben.
Im Forum werden Erfahrungen ausgetauscht. 
Ich wünsche auch regelmäßigen Austausch, aber nicht unbedingt privat.

Du musst kein Arzt sein. Gebe nur einfach regelmäßig deine Erfahrungen hier öffentlich weiter.
Das hilft vielen anderen Betroffenen. So wie es dir auch geholfen hat, oder weiterhin helfen wird.

Lieber Jan,
dieses ist ein Forum. Viele User würden gerne an deinem Schicksal teilhaben.
Ich auch!

Gruss
Hartmut

----------


## lumberjack

> *Und warum bist du nur selten im Forum?*
> **
> Ein Forum ist dazu da, sich auszutauschen.
> Wenn du nimmst, kannst du gerne auch geben.
> Im Forum werden Erfahrungen ausgetauscht. 
> Ich wünsche auch regelmäßigen Austausch, aber nicht unbedingt privat.
> 
> Du musst kein Arzt sein. Gebe nur einfach regelmäßig deine Erfahrungen hier öffentlich weiter.
> Das hilft vielen anderen Betroffenen. So wie es dir auch geholfen hat, oder weiterhin helfen wird.
> ...


Lieber Hartmut,

ich glaube, deine Belehrung ist ein ziemlicher Klopps ;-)

Jan hat geschrieben "... nur noch selten" und nicht "nur selten" - ein kleiner aber entscheidender Unterschied! Gerade Jan hat mir mit seinen offenen und ehrlichen Beiträgen sehr geholfen. Auch durch Beiträge, die schon lange Zeit vor unserer Anwesenheit in diesem Forum entstanden sind.


Jack

----------


## Reinhold2

> Die ED ist im Moment meine größte Sorge.


Verd... jetzt muss ich nachschauen und scrollen was ED ist. Hält doch auf, immer diese Verwendung von Abkürzungen!

----------


## lumberjack

> Verd... jetzt muss ich nachschauen und scrollen was ED ist. Hält doch auf, immer diese Verwendung von Abkürzungen!


Sorry Reinhold!

hier eine zusammenfassende Definition:

"Eine erektile Dysfunktion (ED) liegt vor, wenn über einen längeren     Zeitraum bei den meisten Versuchen, einen Geschlechtsverkehr durchzuführen, keine     ausreichende Erektion entsteht oder aufrecht erhalten werden kann."

Übrigens, hier findest du die Erklärung der meisten Abkürzungen: http://prostatakrebse.de/information...kuerzungen.pdf



Jack

----------


## Hartmut S

> ich glaube, deine Belehrung ist ein ziemlicher Klopps ;-)


Ok, -- ich liege auch nicht immer richtig. Ich habe es wohl falsch gelesen, bzw. verstanden.
ingnorieren wir mein Posting einfach.
Zumal wir ja tatsächlich ganz andere Sorgen haben . . . 
Ich habe immer noch mein altes Moderatoren-Denken im Kopf. 

Gruss
Hartmut

----------


## lumberjack

> Ok, -- ich liege auch nicht immer richtig. Ich habe es wohl falsch gelesen, bzw. verstanden.
> ingnorieren wir mein Posting einfach.
> Zumal wir ja tatsächlich ganz andere Sorgen haben . . . 
> Ich habe immer noch mein altes Moderatoren-Denken im Kopf. 
> 
> Gruss
> Hartmut



Hallo unsterblicher Hartmut,

das ist mir auch nur aufgefallen, weil ich die Beiträge von Jan zurückverfolgt hatte.
Ich hoffe, deine Sorgen halten sich in Grenzen.

Jack

----------


## juni1970

Lieber Hartmut,

 sorry es ist schon wieder sehr viel Zeit vergangen. Es gibt einen ganz einfachen Grund fuer:



> *Und warum bist du nur selten im Forum?*


und der ist dass es einfach nur noch sehr wenig zu erzaehlen gibt. Die PSA Werte sind bisher bestens, Kontinenz ist kein Thema (nur ganz selten kommt mal ein Troepfchen unkontrolliert heraus - hoechstens einmal im Monat), und Potenz ist ja schon erwaehnt, bis auf Anlaufzeit sehr gut.

Ja, in der Tat ich bin sehr dankbar zu meiner Krisenzeit hier so viel Unterstuetzung gefunden zu haben und wuerde gerne 'geben' wenn ich etwas geben kann.

Ich werde mich bemuehen wieder haeufiger hereinzuschauen...

Liebe Gruesse,
Jan

----------


## lumberjack

> ...und wuerde gerne 'geben' wenn ich etwas geben kann.


Hallo Jan,

das hast du bereits durch deinen offenen Umgang mit den Folgen der RPE, hier im Forum und auf myprostate.eu. Für mich war die drohende Impotenz schlimmer als der früher oder später drohende Tod durch die Krankheit.

Jack

----------


## Hartmut S

> das hast du bereits durch deinen offenen Umgang mit den Folgen der RPE, hier im Forum und auf myprostate.eu. Für mich war die drohende Impotenz schlimmer als der früher oder später drohende Tod durch die Krankheit.


. . . und genau so ist es, lieber jan!
jack hat meine blöde bemerkung korrigiert.
so sollte es sein, sonst wäre es kein diskussionsforum.

*erst einmal weiterhin alles gute für dich!

*gruss 
hartmut

----------


## juni1970

Hallo Jack und Hartmut, ueberhaupt kein Problem. Ich freue mich sehr zu lesen dass meine Beitraege hilfreich sind.
Jack, es sieht ja so aus dass das Problem der erektilen Dysfunktion bei Dir schon nach 10 Wochen erledigt war wenn ich Dein Profil richtig verstehe. Das ist ja ausserordentlich erfeulich. Dann hast Du in jeder Hinsicht gewonnen und hast die beste Entscheidung getroffen.

Schoene Gruesse,
Jan

----------


## lumberjack

> ...Jack, es sieht ja so aus dass das Problem der erektilen Dysfunktion bei Dir schon nach 10 Wochen erledigt war ...


Hallo Jan,

erledigt ist das Problem leider noch nicht. Da ist der Unterschied noch viel zu groß - auch Situationen und Momente der Enttäuschung. Aber es gibt einen kontinuierlichen Aufwärts☺trend, der Optimismus für die Zukunft bringt. 




> ...Dann hast Du in jeder  Hinsicht gewonnen und hast die beste Entscheidung getroffen.
> 
> Schoene Gruesse,
> Jan


Davon bin ich überzeugt, viele sinnvolle Alternativen konnte ich bei meiner Ausgangssituation allerdings nicht erkennen.
Es ist sehr schön, dass die viel diskutierte und sehr unterschiedlich empfundene Lebensqualität für mich so nach und nach zurückkehrt.
Endgültig als Gewinner fühle ich mich wohl erst, wenn weitere Zeit vergangen ist; ein Sexualleben wie vor der OP möglich ist und die PSA-Werte im nicht messbaren Bereich bleiben.

Jack

----------


## Hartmut S

Oh je,
bei mir klappt es nur mit der bekannten Potenz-Tablette.
Ich bin aber eigentlich gut drauf:



Unser lieber Winfried hat die Studie von der Martini-Klinik in einem anderen Tread gepostet.
http://forum.prostatakrebs-bps.de/sh...ch-Prostata-Op

Was soll ich nun machen?
Die Sudie macht mir Angst, und ich bin verunsichert.
Den letzten Satz aus der Studie habe ich gelesen.
Aussagekräftig ist der aber auch nicht.
Dieser Satz trägt zur Beruhigung nicht unbedingt bei . . . .
*
Nachtrag:
*Brigitte kam heute Morgen mit Strapsen, Kaffee und einer Tablette "Viagra" ins bett *gggg*
Einen Drink bekomme ich später auch noch. . . .
Ob alles so geklappt hat, wie ich es mir wünsche?
Ich lass es einmal offen . . . . . .

Gruss
Hartmut

----------


## juni1970

Hallo Jack,




> erledigt ist das Problem leider noch nicht. Da ist der Unterschied noch viel zu groß - auch Situationen und Momente der Enttäuschung. Aber es gibt einen kontinuierlichen Aufwärts☺trend, der Optimismus für die Zukunft bringt.


Das Gefuehl kenne ich nur allzugut. Ich hatte Momente in der Fruehphase da ging es mal so gut dass ich dachte das Problem sei endgueltig erledigt, und beim naechsten Mal kam dann die Ernuechterung dass eben doch nicht.




> Unser lieber Winfried hat die Studie von der Martini-Klinik in einem anderen Tread gepostet.
> http://forum.prostatakrebs-bps.de/showthread.php?8566-Erhöhen-PDE-5-Hemmer-Rezidivrisiko-nach-Prostata-Op
> 
> Was soll ich nun machen?


Hm, das habe ich noch nie gehoert. Vielleicht liegt das daran dass nur Patienten PDE-5 Hemmer bekommen die Nerv-schonend operiert wurden. Die nerverhaltende Operation birgt natuerlicherweise ein etwas hoeheres Risiko eines Rezidivs da weniger Gewebe in der Naehe der Prostata entfernt wurde. Der Artikel endet ja darin dass man sich nicht wirklich sicher ist.
Die Studie lief von 2000-2010, bis mindestens 2008 wurde ja hauptsaechlich die Einnahme jede Nacht gemacht weil man glaubte die naechtlichen Erektionen zu unterstuetzen waere noetig. 2008 kam dann eine Studie die zeigte dass die Einnahme bei Bedarf genauso gute Raten der Erhaltung der Potenz bringt. Je nach 'Bedarf' laeuft das wohl auf deutlich geringere eingenommene Mengen hinaus. Wenn also an dieser Studie etwas dran sein sollte, dann waere das Risiko bei Einnahme bei Bedarf wohl jetzt deutlich geringer. Somit wuerde ich an Deiner Stelle weiter bei Bedarf einnehmen. Im Uebrigen kann es gelegentlich auch ohne Erektion mal ganz nett sein, das waere mal eine Abwechslung und Du wuerdest weniger einnehmen, was Dir ja auch Geld spart....

Es spielt hier auch die Abwaegung eine Rolle was wichtiger ist, Lebensqualitaet oder -quantitaet (=Dauer). Dei Meisten werden wohl einen Kompromiss bevorzugen wenn beides nicht zu haben ist. Hier koennte so eine Situation sein dass Du auf Lebensqualitaet nicht verzichtest und damit ein gewisses Risko eines Rezidivs eingehst wenn an der Studie tatsaechlich etwas dran sein sollte. Im Uebrigen heisst Rezidiv ja auch nicht dass Du die Radieschen gleich von unten anschaust.

Ja, ist eine schwierige Entscheidung die Dir natuerlich niemand abnehmen kann, ich hoffe diese Gedanken helfen etwas.....

Schoene Gruesse,
Jan

----------


## Hartmut S

Moin jan,

stimmt, die Studie bringt nicht viel.
Die bezieht sich tatsächlich wohl eher auf eine Daueranwendung.
So oft spiele ich nicht mehr den Mäuserich. *g*
Das war eher vor der OP ein Dauerbrenner.
Man(n) wird ruhiger . . . 
Wenn Frauchen sich beschwert, kaufe ich ihr eine aufblasbare Puppe mit intigrierter Wurzel.

Gruss
Hartmut

----------

